# Let's go to the Electoral College Map



## rightwinger

Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election

As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%

Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states


RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House




.


----------



## amrchaos

When did GA become a toss up state?

I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.

There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!


----------



## dcbl

the electoral map is daunting for Trump; but I see several paths to 269 (or more)

Trump is still leading in the "enthusiasm gap" with his hardcore supporters

he has established a new floor of 40% or higher, it looks like

this election will be close


----------



## rightwinger

amrchaos said:


> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!



Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as a tossup

Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote. The latest poll has Trump up by only 2


----------



## amrchaos

rightwinger said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as Blue
> 
> Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote
Click to expand...


I don't think it is minorities.  If that we're the case, S.C and LA would have flipped decades ago.

No, something is scaring voters from the GOP


----------



## rightwinger

amrchaos said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as Blue
> 
> Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it is minorities.  If that we're the case, S.C and LA would have flipped decades ago.
> 
> No, something is scaring voters from the GOP
Click to expand...


Hasn't the Atlanta area become more liberal as it has built up?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

amrchaos said:


> When did GA become a toss up state?



When the Republicans picked Trump


----------



## rightwinger

The No Toss Up map provides an early look at what would happen if the toss up states declared today

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Clinton 322 (Hillary picks up 120 swing)
Trump 216 (Trump picks up 62 swing)

This is close to 2012 election results (Obama won 332- 206)


----------



## Michelle420

Question: Since Gary Johnson is on the Ballot in all 50 States can the Electoral also cast votes toward him?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

drifter said:


> Question: Since Gary Johnson is on the Ballot in all 50 States can the Electoral also cast votes toward him?



Yes


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Let's go to the Electoral College Map"

Trump supporters would rather not.


----------



## Dekster

drifter said:


> Question: Since Gary Johnson is on the Ballot in all 50 States can the Electoral also cast votes toward him?



Theoretically, but unlikely unless he does well in states that are not winner take all.  Some states further legally bind their electors, meaning it would be a crime for them to cast votes in the EC that are not reflective of the actual voting results for the state.


----------



## jillian

amrchaos said:


> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!



Georgia became a swing state when the GOP tried to suppress the minority vote. that pretty much energized a growing demographic. will it go blue this time around? maybe not. but it's certainly in play depending on turn out.


----------



## rightwinger

drifter said:


> Question: Since Gary Johnson is on the Ballot in all 50 States can the Electoral also cast votes toward him?



Wallace did it in 68

Johnson would actually have to win the state though. I don't think he is even close in any state


----------



## jillian

drifter said:


> Question: Since Gary Johnson is on the Ballot in all 50 States can the Electoral also cast votes toward him?





U. S. Electoral College:  Who Are the Electors?  How Do They Vote?


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976

Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..

CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..

Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..

Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..


----------



## strollingbones

i am thinking with mccrory and his mess....nc will go blue....hoping....so hard....


----------



## rightwinger

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..



I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia


----------



## guno

strollingbones said:


> i am thinking with mccrory and his mess....nc will go blue....hoping....so hard....


NC will go blue after Mc Cracka's fiasco


----------



## mamooth

Today's poll shows Clinton at +1 in Utah.

Utah could vote Democrat for president for first time in 50 years

Probably an outlier, but if Utah is even competitive, that shows how poorly Trump is doing.


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> Today's poll shows Clinton at +1 in Utah.
> 
> Utah could vote Democrat for president for first time in 50 years
> 
> Probably an outlier, but if Utah is even competitive, that shows how poorly Trump is doing.



You don't get many states redder than Utah

But with naked pics of Trumps wife hitting the internet yesterday, you could expaect a backlash in socially conservative Mormon, Utah


----------



## mamooth

Georgia tied at 45-45 today.

Clinton, Trump deadlocked in latest Georgia poll

(Though if you check the internals, it's Trump +0.2)


----------



## rightwinger

As of yesterday, Missouri has moved from "Leans Trump" to "Tossup"

Hillary now leads Trump 202 to 154 (Trump drops 10)

Trump now needs to take 126 out of 192 tossup votes or 66%

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> Georgia tied at 45-45 today.
> 
> Clinton, Trump deadlocked in latest Georgia poll
> 
> (Though if you check the internals, it's Trump +0.2)



Trump was +9 in Georgia on Memorial Day


----------



## AceRothstein

mamooth said:


> Today's poll shows Clinton at +1 in Utah.
> 
> Utah could vote Democrat for president for first time in 50 years
> 
> Probably an outlier, but if Utah is even competitive, that shows how poorly Trump is doing.


That isn't the first poll showing Utah close.  Hillary won't win there but the fact that it is close should be very concerning to the Trumpettes.


----------



## Papageorgio

The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



The conventions are the first major milestone and we are seeing Hillary return to her preconvention leads
Toss up states are just that. They will decide the election

Right now, Trump needs two our of every three toss up votes


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Things will be clearer in a few weeks, but yeah, Trump isn't a great place right now.  Electoral vote may be closer than popular though.  I don't think it's impossible he carries Pennsylvania and Ohio, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter that Trump's campaign has basically written off New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado.  That would make it very hard to win as if those go Hillary, I don't see him carrying Wisconsin, Nevada or Virginia.


----------



## rightwinger

Dr.Traveler said:


> Things will be clearer in a few weeks, but yeah, Trump isn't a great place right now.  Electoral vote may be closer than popular though.  I don't think it's impossible he carries Pennsylvania and Ohio, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter that Trump's campaign has basically written off New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado.  That would make it very hard to win as if those go Hillary, I don't see him carrying Wisconsin, Nevada or Virginia.



As usual, Florida and Ohio are key. Trump needs both as well as 79 additional toss up votes


----------



## Dr.Traveler

rightwinger said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things will be clearer in a few weeks, but yeah, Trump isn't a great place right now.  Electoral vote may be closer than popular though.  I don't think it's impossible he carries Pennsylvania and Ohio, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter that Trump's campaign has basically written off New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado.  That would make it very hard to win as if those go Hillary, I don't see him carrying Wisconsin, Nevada or Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Florida and Ohio are key. Trump needs both as well as 79 additional toss up votes
Click to expand...

Doesn't he actually need Ohio, Florida, and Pennsylvania at this point?  Even with those three he has to hold one of the following:  North Carolina, Virgina, or a two state combination of Nevada, Colorado, Iowa, Wisconsin?

That's going to be...tough.  But again, we will see in a few weeks where the race is.


----------



## rightwinger

Dr.Traveler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things will be clearer in a few weeks, but yeah, Trump isn't a great place right now.  Electoral vote may be closer than popular though.  I don't think it's impossible he carries Pennsylvania and Ohio, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter that Trump's campaign has basically written off New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado.  That would make it very hard to win as if those go Hillary, I don't see him carrying Wisconsin, Nevada or Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Florida and Ohio are key. Trump needs both as well as 79 additional toss up votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he actually need Ohio, Florida, and Pennsylvania at this point?  Even with those three he has to hold one of the following:  North Carolina, Virgina, or a two state combination of Nevada, Colorado, Iowa, Wisconsin?
> 
> That's going to be...tough.  But again, we will see in a few weeks where the race is.
Click to expand...



I look at it this way, Bush barely squeaked by to reach 270
Trump is in no way close to where Bush was in being able to take the toss up states


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conventions are the first major milestone and we are seeing Hillary return to her preconvention leads
> Toss up states are just that. They will decide the election
> 
> Right now, Trump needs two our of every three toss up votes
Click to expand...


Yep, but a lot of time to win and lose an election. If Clinton were smart she would stay home, Trump is doing a good job of campaigning for her.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conventions are the first major milestone and we are seeing Hillary return to her preconvention leads
> Toss up states are just that. They will decide the election
> 
> Right now, Trump needs two our of every three toss up votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but a lot of time to win and lose an election. If Clinton were smart she would stay home, Trump is doing a good job of campaigning for her.
Click to expand...


Seems that way

But this is the reason I thought Republicans needed to nominate someone like Bush, Kasich, Rubio or Christie

They would have been able to compete in toss up states. Looks like Trump is losing red states NC, Georgia and Arizona


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conventions are the first major milestone and we are seeing Hillary return to her preconvention leads
> Toss up states are just that. They will decide the election
> 
> Right now, Trump needs two our of every three toss up votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but a lot of time to win and lose an election. If Clinton were smart she would stay home, Trump is doing a good job of campaigning for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that way
> 
> But this is the reason I thought Republicans needed to nominate someone like Bush, Kasich, Rubio or Christie
> 
> They would have been able to compete in toss up states. Looks like Trump is losing red states NC, Georgia and Arizona
Click to expand...


The Republicans are a mess, when Trump is hailed as a hero, we are in trouble. When Hillary is the Democratic nominee, we are in trouble. The next four years will bad no matter who wins and the world will look at us as nuts.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conventions are the first major milestone and we are seeing Hillary return to her preconvention leads
> Toss up states are just that. They will decide the election
> 
> Right now, Trump needs two our of every three toss up votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but a lot of time to win and lose an election. If Clinton were smart she would stay home, Trump is doing a good job of campaigning for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that way
> 
> But this is the reason I thought Republicans needed to nominate someone like Bush, Kasich, Rubio or Christie
> 
> They would have been able to compete in toss up states. Looks like Trump is losing red states NC, Georgia and Arizona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Republicans are a mess, when Trump is hailed as a hero, we are in trouble. When Hillary is the Democratic nominee, we are in trouble. The next four years will bad no matter who wins and the world will look at us as nuts.
Click to expand...


They already do


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976

rightwinger said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
Click to expand...

Yes if Trump ditches the debates, and continues to run a dysfunctional campaign Clinton could get in the 360-370 range, it's a stretch but POSSIBLE..

She would have to take Arizona, Georgia, North Carolina, and Utah, it's all in play..

It's only August 2, so we still have a long ways to go, but right now the winds at her back..., and things are looking good!!


----------



## rightwinger

Things are starting to swing more to Hillary. We still need more statewide polls to come in

Interesting development as the odds of Hillary winning are now at 77% up from 68% after the RNC
Trump unfavorability  is at 64% in recent polls. Looks like all that loving from his kids at the RNC is wearing off

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Video and Polls


----------



## yiostheoy

rightwinger said:


> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is exactly what both John Dickerson and Chuck Todd have been saying on their Sunday morning news shows, Face The Nation and also Meet The Press.

I love watching and listening to both of them.

Dickerson plays softball while Todd plays hardball however.

When Dickerson asks an obviously hard question he softens and sugar coats it a bit.

When Todd does he shoves in the knife and turns it then throws salt into the wound.

Funny guys, both of them !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

mamooth said:


> Today's poll shows Clinton at +1 in Utah.
> 
> Utah could vote Democrat for president for first time in 50 years
> 
> Probably an outlier, but if Utah is even competitive, that shows how poorly Trump is doing.


Trump is doing exceptionally well in Oklahoma.

So Oklahoma is Trump's true lover like Utah was for Romney and like Hawaii was for BHO.

Very nice Siamese kitty in your avatar.

I almost adopted a young Siamese as a girlfriend for my white male Angora longhair.  But he did not want her.  He hissed at her furiously.  Poor little girlie kitty Siamese -- she just wanted a home.


----------



## yiostheoy

rightwinger said:


> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as a tossup
> 
> Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote. The latest poll has Trump up by only 2
Click to expand...

I would have to guess that all the southern border states with Latinos in them are now purple due to Trump's mouth --

- Ariz
- NM
- Texas
- Florida (Cuban is Latino -- Island Latino)


----------



## yiostheoy

Here is my proposed John Dickerson soft question to Hillary:

"Are you ever going to come clean about Benghazi and tell us what really happened and let the chips fall where they may?"


----------



## yiostheoy

Here is my proposed Chuck Todd hardball question to Trump:

"Do you listen to anybody on this Earth?  Do you listen to your kids?  To which one?  Is that kid afraid of being disowned if he/she tells you the truth?"


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as a tossup
> 
> Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote. The latest poll has Trump up by only 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to guess that all the southern border states with Latinos in them are now purple due to Trump's mouth --
> 
> - Ariz
> - NM
> - Texas
> - Florida (Cuban is Latino -- Island Latino)
Click to expand...


 I am really interested in Texas in this race. Romney took Texas by 16% in 2012. The latest poll shows Trump ahead by 8% but that poll is pretty old. I'd like to see where Trump stands in Texas now that the conventions are over

I still don't think Hillary can take it, but she can make Trump defend a state he should win easily


----------



## yiostheoy

rightwinger said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as a tossup
> 
> Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote. The latest poll has Trump up by only 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to guess that all the southern border states with Latinos in them are now purple due to Trump's mouth --
> 
> - Ariz
> - NM
> - Texas
> - Florida (Cuban is Latino -- Island Latino)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really interested in Texas in this race. Romney took Texas by 16% in 2012. The latest poll shows Trump ahead by 8% but that poll is pretty old. I'd like to see where Trump stands in Texas now that the conventions are over
> 
> I still don't think Hillary can take it, but she can make Trump defend a state he should win easily
Click to expand...

David Brooks of the NY Times on The PBS News Hour has predicted an epic landslide for Hillary against Trump and bringing with it control of the House and Senate.  Obviously this would give Hillary control of the SCOTUS too as well when she appoints 2 new SCOTUS justices.

Hillary will then have the power of Queen Elizabeth 1st over the USA -- the first time a woman monarch ever has had that kind of power since the last Queen Elizabeth 1st.

So Texas can definitely swing either way by his analysis or by mine.

My prediction is that anyplace with Mexicans in it is going to be a swing state leaning towards Hillary.

AND don't forget there will likely also be Electors in the Electorate College who cannot bear to vote for Trump.  This is the last failsafe in our American system of checks and balances -- more or less to make sure we never elect a king or an Adolf Hitler.

But so far it does look like Hillary will have regal powers stating in January.


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amrchaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only Georgia but once Red Arizona which is now showing up as a tossup
> 
> Georgia has a large minority population that in the past has been hard to get out to vote. The latest poll has Trump up by only 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have to guess that all the southern border states with Latinos in them are now purple due to Trump's mouth --
> 
> - Ariz
> - NM
> - Texas
> - Florida (Cuban is Latino -- Island Latino)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really interested in Texas in this race. Romney took Texas by 16% in 2012. The latest poll shows Trump ahead by 8% but that poll is pretty old. I'd like to see where Trump stands in Texas now that the conventions are over
> 
> I still don't think Hillary can take it, but she can make Trump defend a state he should win easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Brooks of the NY Times on The PBS News Hour has predicted an epic landslide for Hillary against Trump and bringing with it control of the House and Senate.  Obviously this would give Hillary control of the SCOTUS too as well when she appoints 2 new SCOTUS justices.
> 
> Hillary will then have the power of Queen Elizabeth 1st over the USA -- the first time a woman monarch ever has had that kind of power since the last Queen Elizabeth 1st.
> 
> So Texas can definitely swing either way by his analysis or by mine.
> 
> My prediction is that anyplace with Mexicans in it is going to be a swing state leaning towards Hillary.
> 
> AND don't forget there will likely also be Electors in the Electorate College who cannot bear to vote for Trump.  This is the last failsafe in our American system of checks and balances -- more or less to make sure we never elect a king or an Adolf Hitler.
> 
> But so far it does look like Hillary will have regal powers stating in January.
Click to expand...


Betting odds are on Hillary at 77%. Normally they would be around 55%
A landslide could be possible


----------



## mamooth

Swing state polls:

New Hampshire, Clinton +15
WBUR Poll: After Conventions, Clinton Up 15 Points Over Trump In New Hampshire

Pennsylvania, Clinton +11
Poll: Convention boosts Clinton to 11-point lead over Trump in Pa.

Michigan, Clinton +9
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/clinton-leads-trump-by-94-in-michigan


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> Swing state polls:
> 
> New Hampshire, Clinton +15
> WBUR Poll: After Conventions, Clinton Up 15 Points Over Trump In New Hampshire
> 
> Pennsylvania, Clinton +11
> Poll: Convention boosts Clinton to 11-point lead over Trump in Pa.
> 
> Michigan, Clinton +9
> Clinton leads Trump by 9.4% in Michigan



Trump needs to take 2/3 of the swing state Electoral Votes
Doesn't look like there are enough in play


----------



## rightwinger

A bad week for Trump keeps getting worse. Latest RCP map shows

*Hillary 226 Trump 154*

Hillary picked up both Pennsylvania and New Hampshire
Trump now needs 116 out of 158 toss up electoral votes or 73%, he is currently behind in most toss up states


The no toss up map calling states where they are right now moved to

*Hillary 357  Trump 181*

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Video and Polls


----------



## rightwinger

This has been a bad week for Trump, after a temporary post RNC bounce that drew him even with Hillary, he took a devastating pounding during the DNC and compounded it with his post convention attacks

Hillary is now further ahead than she was a month ago


----------



## ogibillm

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election is far out there. A lot can happen and the polls will shift. Oregon only has Clinton up by 3? That will go Clinton, but it shows the unrest of the people who are still deciding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conventions are the first major milestone and we are seeing Hillary return to her preconvention leads
> Toss up states are just that. They will decide the election
> 
> Right now, Trump needs two our of every three toss up votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but a lot of time to win and lose an election. If Clinton were smart she would stay home, Trump is doing a good job of campaigning for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that way
> 
> But this is the reason I thought Republicans needed to nominate someone like Bush, Kasich, Rubio or Christie
> 
> They would have been able to compete in toss up states. Looks like Trump is losing red states NC, Georgia and Arizona
Click to expand...

Don't forget Missouri


----------



## NotfooledbyW

yiostheoy, post: 14939341 





yiostheoy said:


> Here is my proposed John Dickerson soft question to Hillary:
> 
> "Are you ever going to come clean about Benghazi and tell us what really happened and let the chips fall where they may?"




Stupid Questions don't get asked. Benghazi has been investigated 21 ways to Sunday. There is no there there.


----------



## rightwinger

Hillary goes to +6 in Florida in the latest Suffolk University poll

I always wanted to go to a school called Suffolk U

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## yiostheoy

NotfooledbyW said:


> yiostheoy, post: 14939341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my proposed John Dickerson soft question to Hillary:
> 
> "Are you ever going to come clean about Benghazi and tell us what really happened and let the chips fall where they may?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Questions don't get asked. Benghazi has been investigated 21 ways to Sunday. There is no there there.
Click to expand...

I agree that Benghazi has been "investigated".

But Hillary has never spoken openly and forthcomingly about it.

You misunderstood.


----------



## yiostheoy

rightwinger said:


> Hillary goes to +6 in Florida in the latest Suffolk University poll
> 
> I always wanted to go to a school called Suffolk U
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton


British word ... means "south folk".  Almost Germanic: sud volk.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.

Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary goes to +6 in Florida in the latest Suffolk University poll
> 
> I always wanted to go to a school called Suffolk U
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> British word ... means "south folk".  Almost Germanic: sud volk.
Click to expand...


Also sounds like So fuck you


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
Click to expand...

Sorry.

This thread is about the electoral vote in each state. Not taking your bait to  divert it


----------



## yiostheoy

rightwinger said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary goes to +6 in Florida in the latest Suffolk University poll
> 
> I always wanted to go to a school called Suffolk U
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Florida: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> British word ... means "south folk".  Almost Germanic: sud volk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also sounds like So fuck you
Click to expand...


Sounds like it but it is not.

Just a mnemonic coincidence.

Fuck in English is from German fokken which means "to pound".


----------



## rightwinger

Florida flipped from 0.3 percent lead for Trump to +6 for Hillary

Trump loses Florida ...the party is over


----------



## mamooth

Clinton +4 in Georgia

AJC poll: Hillary Clinton has slim lead over Donald Trump in Georgia | Political Insider blog

Maybe Clinton won't win Georgia, but Republicans will have to fight for it. And if the Republicans have to play defense in Georgia ... it's time for Democrats to start twisting the knife. No mercy.


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> Clinton +4 in Georgia
> 
> AJC poll: Hillary Clinton has slim lead over Donald Trump in Georgia | Political Insider blog
> 
> Maybe Clinton won't win Georgia, but Republicans will have to fight for it. And if the Republicans have to play defense in Georgia ... it's time for Democrats to start twisting the knife. No mercy.



That is hard to believe

Former red states Arizona, Georgia, NC going for Hillary


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> This thread is about the electoral vote in each state. Not taking your bait to  divert it
Click to expand...




No diversion. Just a quick link to the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and polices.

I mean, I know that you are not purposefully avoiding issuse to fill the bandwidth with spin and partisan blather with the sole purpose of swaying the easily led.

I mean that would be pathetic.

It would imply that you know that you can't win by winning the Debate, and have to focus on misleading those who you feel you can trick.


Which is really weird, because it implies that you know that you are wrong, but still purposefully and actively work to be wrong and on the wrong side.

I mean, it would imply that. 

Except that I AM completely sure that there is a host of threads you have started on those issues and policies, which i must have just missed.

Hence my asking for links.

Links please.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> This thread is about the electoral vote in each state. Not taking your bait to  divert it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No diversion. Just a quick link to the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and polices.
> 
> I mean, I know that you are not purposefully avoiding issuse to fill the bandwidth with spin and partisan blather with the sole purpose of swaying the easily led.
> 
> I mean that would be pathetic.
> 
> It would imply that you know that you can't win by winning the Debate, and have to focus on misleading those who you feel you can trick.
> 
> 
> Which is really weird, because it implies that you know that you are wrong, but still purposefully and actively work to be wrong and on the wrong side.
> 
> I mean, it would imply that.
> 
> Except that I AM completely sure that there is a host of threads you have started on those issues and policies, which i must have just missed.
> 
> Hence my asking for links.
> 
> Links please.
Click to expand...

Attempted diversion noted

Hillary is moving to a massive lead in the polls.  Even more so, her lead in electoral votes has jumped to the point many toss up states are moving to blue territory

While Trump once needed two of three toss up states, he now needs three of four


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> This thread is about the electoral vote in each state. Not taking your bait to  divert it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No diversion. Just a quick link to the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and polices.
> 
> I mean, I know that you are not purposefully avoiding issuse to fill the bandwidth with spin and partisan blather with the sole purpose of swaying the easily led.
> 
> I mean that would be pathetic.
> 
> It would imply that you know that you can't win by winning the Debate, and have to focus on misleading those who you feel you can trick.
> 
> 
> Which is really weird, because it implies that you know that you are wrong, but still purposefully and actively work to be wrong and on the wrong side.
> 
> I mean, it would imply that.
> 
> Except that I AM completely sure that there is a host of threads you have started on those issues and policies, which i must have just missed.
> 
> Hence my asking for links.
> 
> Links please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempted diversion noted
> 
> Hillary is moving to a massive lead in the polls.  Even more so, her lead in electoral votes has jumped to the point many toss up states are moving to blue territory
> 
> While Trump once needed two of three toss up states, he now needs three of four
Click to expand...



I've spent HOURS discussing with you the "coming one party state" and the demographich reasons for it.

I'm very comfortable and happy to discuss such issues, have done so before, will do so again.

My point stands, though.

I'm really here to discuss issues, you have historically been one of the more "reasonable" liberals, relatively speaking and I just didn't want to miss the threads you have started where you discuss the issues and policies of Hillary that get you all fired up.

I mean, winning for the sole sake of winning is pretty lame. 

There has to be someway that you see HIllary's election benefiting the US, or what's the point, right?



YOu've certainly seem me discussing Trump's issues and how I see them being good for Americans and America, right?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> This thread is about the electoral vote in each state. Not taking your bait to  divert it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No diversion. Just a quick link to the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and polices.
> 
> I mean, I know that you are not purposefully avoiding issuse to fill the bandwidth with spin and partisan blather with the sole purpose of swaying the easily led.
> 
> I mean that would be pathetic.
> 
> It would imply that you know that you can't win by winning the Debate, and have to focus on misleading those who you feel you can trick.
> 
> 
> Which is really weird, because it implies that you know that you are wrong, but still purposefully and actively work to be wrong and on the wrong side.
> 
> I mean, it would imply that.
> 
> Except that I AM completely sure that there is a host of threads you have started on those issues and policies, which i must have just missed.
> 
> Hence my asking for links.
> 
> Links please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attempted diversion noted
> 
> Hillary is moving to a massive lead in the polls.  Even more so, her lead in electoral votes has jumped to the point many toss up states are moving to blue territory
> 
> While Trump once needed two of three toss up states, he now needs three of four
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent HOURS discussing with you the "coming one party state" and the demographich reasons for it.
> 
> I'm very comfortable and happy to discuss such issues, have done so before, will do so again.
> 
> My point stands, though.
> 
> I'm really here to discuss issues, you have historically been one of the more "reasonable" liberals, relatively speaking and I just didn't want to miss the threads you have started where you discuss the issues and policies of Hillary that get you all fired up.
> 
> I mean, winning for the sole sake of winning is pretty lame.
> 
> There has to be someway that you see HIllary's election benefiting the US, or what's the point, right?
> 
> 
> 
> YOu've certainly seem me discussing Trump's issues and how I see them being good for Americans and America, right?
Click to expand...

There are numerous threads you can discuss issues, you can even start one. Please stay on topic

An interesting metric on this election is betting odds. Not where people will  put their vote but where they put their money

After the RNC the odds were 68 to 32 for Hillary

They are now 77 to 23 for Hillary


----------



## NotfooledbyW

yiostheoy, post: 14945070 





yiostheoy said:


> I agree that Benghazi has been "investigated".
> 
> But Hillary has never spoken openly and forthcomingly about it.



Beyond the investigation there is nothing open or forthcoming that would satisfy Hillary haters. Repeating what the haters say is not bing honest as well. 

The statements Susan Rice said on the Sunday shows was from the same CIA talking points that were given to Republican members of Congress. They said the crowd at Ambassador Stevens' residence was spontaneous involving the video that was taken over by militants with heavy weapons. Susan Rice quoted the CIA talking points verbatim.

Republicans lied about everything thereafter. There was no stand down order. There was no way to save the four that were killed. There was no eight hour battle going on. Dougherty and Smith were later killed by a mortar direct hit on the roof were they were position. It's tragic but that happened at the CIA annex - It was not State Dept property. 

Over twenty Americans were rescued that day Brought to safety in s heavily armored Libyan Government convoy. 

The overwhelming majority of Benghazi citizens loved Amb Stevens and America. 

It didn't take many militants with heavy weapons to commit violence to Americans that were there. Obviously Amb Stevens thought it was safe to be there on 9/11 or he would not have been doing what he loved. 

That's why Stevens' parents do not blame Hillary.

Hillary haters do not want the truth and they would never accept any truth spoken by Hillary to them.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Correll, post: 14955922 





Correll said:


> There has to be someway that you see HIllary's election benefiting the US, or what's the point, right?



Ignore the right-wing media narrative and listen to Clinton's speeches with an open mind. The only link you need is a direct unfiltered link to what Hillary has to say about policy. There is no sense to your requests unless you do know how to download her speeches and interviews. 

No need for diversion here.


----------



## Correll

NotfooledbyW said:


> Correll, post: 14955922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be someway that you see HIllary's election benefiting the US, or what's the point, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the right-wing media narrative and listen to Clinton's speeches with an open mind. The only link you need is a direct unfiltered link to what Hillary has to say about policy. There is no sense to your requests unless you do know how to download her speeches and interviews.
> 
> No need for diversion here.
Click to expand...



I am well aware of her positions. I disagree with them.

THis is a discussion site. RW has been making threads about HIllary.

I seem to have missed the ones for discussing issues. 

That is the sense of my request.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

We will have to see but if HRC maintains a double digit lead nationally plus double digits in Michigan and Pennsylvania, plus the fact that Dem internal polling in Va is well enough that ads are being pulled in my state with a 6 point lead,  (lots of ifs I know) then the more advertising and organizing can be sent into Georgia, Arizona, Utah, Montana and yes even Texas. Texas is closer to getting a bluish tint than ever before. 

Pubs lose Texas or have to defend against the large Hispanic vote there - it will be rout city. 


My opinion is that much of the doubt about Clinton during the primaries was due to polling that showed Sanders defeating Trump or Cruz much more substantially than Clinton would. This big surge puts those worries all behind us now.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Correll, post: 14957034 





Correll said:


> I am well aware of her positions. I disagree with them.



Very well. Most Americans according to polls being discussed in this thread disagree with you. This is a democracy. Live with it. You are wrong.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Correll, post: 14957034 





Correll said:


> THis is a discussion site. RW has been making threads about HIllary.



I understand people are free to post threads on subjects of their choosing. 

If you wish to discuss a Democratic policy that you disagree with, direct me to one or create one. No need for RW to try to read your mind about the problems you have with Hillary. 

I'll take a look if you are willing to base your arguments on facts, not RWer talking points.


----------



## Correll

NotfooledbyW said:


> Correll, post: 14957034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of her positions. I disagree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well. Most Americans according to polls being discussed in this thread disagree with you. This is a democracy. Live with it. You are wrong.
Click to expand...



If that were true, than Hillary would be running on the issues, not running away from them.

How many Americans trust the government to vet Muslims we leave into the country, vs how many support Trump's ban?

How many Americans want to leave the border effectively open?

How many Americans are happy with new record trade deficits ever year?

No, your panic mongering is what is turning this around for Hillary, not the "issues".

Which is why RW has NOT been starting threads about issues, and instead does Rah, Rah threads like this to create a Bandwagon effect.

It's a form of Logical Fallacy used as a Propaganda ploy.

Are you one of the partisans doing it, or one of it's dupes?


----------



## Correll

NotfooledbyW said:


> Correll, post: 14957034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THis is a discussion site. RW has been making threads about HIllary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand people are free to post threads on subjects of their choosing.
> 
> If you wish to discuss a Democratic policy that you disagree with, direct me to one or create one. No need for RW to try to read your mind about the problems you have with Hillary.
> 
> I'll take a look if you are willing to base your arguments on facts, not RWer talking points.
Click to expand...



If so you are a very rare lefty.

Query: What is your primary issue that leads you to support Hillary?


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> We will have to see but if HRC maintains a double digit lead nationally plus double digits in Michigan and Pennsylvania, plus the fact that Dem internal polling in Va is well enough that ads are being pulled in my state with a 6 point lead,  (lots of ifs I know) then the more advertising and organizing can be sent into Georgia, Arizona, Utah, Montana and yes even Texas. Texas is closer to getting a bluish tint than ever before.
> 
> Pubs lose Texas or have to defend against the large Hispanic vote there - it will be rout city.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that much of the doubt about Clinton during the primaries was due to polling that showed Sanders defeating Trump or Cruz much more substantially than Clinton would. This big surge puts those worries all behind us now.


The numbers have turned and Hillary is back to a big lead

The next big event is the debate in September

If Trump does not convince he is presidential, he is doomed


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, post: 14955922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be someway that you see HIllary's election benefiting the US, or what's the point, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the right-wing media narrative and listen to Clinton's speeches with an open mind. The only link you need is a direct unfiltered link to what Hillary has to say about policy. There is no sense to your requests unless you do know how to download her speeches and interviews.
> 
> No need for diversion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of her positions. I disagree with them.
> 
> THis is a discussion site. RW has been making threads about HIllary.
> 
> I seem to have missed the ones for discussing issues.
> 
> That is the sense of my request.
Click to expand...

I will be happy to discuss issues with you any time. Name any issue and we can discuss Trump vs Hillary. The economy, social policy, foreign policy.....you name it

Just not on this thread


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The wisdom of the Framers and their creation of a Constitutional Republic rather than a democracy – it’s as if they foresaw the likes of Trump, and gave us the Electoral College to safeguard citizens’ rights and protected liberties accordingly:

“Even if Donald Trump wins the popular vote for President in November, it is entirely possible — and even Constitutionally acceptable — that we could be spared from his leadership.

For that, we can thank the Electoral College.

We take for granted every four years that the Electoral College will vote accordingly to the winners of each state’s popular vote.

But there is nothing in the Constitution, federal law or electoral history saying it has to be that way. The Electoral College has the freedom to override the people’s choice — in part, to expressly stop someone like Trump from taking over.”

Here's how the Electoral College could prevent a President Trump


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see but if HRC maintains a double digit lead nationally plus double digits in Michigan and Pennsylvania, plus the fact that Dem internal polling in Va is well enough that ads are being pulled in my state with a 6 point lead,  (lots of ifs I know) then the more advertising and organizing can be sent into Georgia, Arizona, Utah, Montana and yes even Texas. Texas is closer to getting a bluish tint than ever before.
> 
> Pubs lose Texas or have to defend against the large Hispanic vote there - it will be rout city.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that much of the doubt about Clinton during the primaries was due to polling that showed Sanders defeating Trump or Cruz much more substantially than Clinton would. This big surge puts those worries all behind us now.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers have turned and Hillary is back to a big lead
> 
> The next big event is the debate in September
> 
> If Trump does not convince he is presidential, he is doomed
Click to expand...


Funny, a couple of months ago, well before Trump was the nominee, you started a thread claiming, that due to demographic changes that the "next Republican President has not been born yet".


If you really believed what you said then, then to now claim that Trump's chances rests on his debate performance, is a lie on your part.

So, which is it?

Are you lying now, or were you lying then?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll, post: 14955922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be someway that you see HIllary's election benefiting the US, or what's the point, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the right-wing media narrative and listen to Clinton's speeches with an open mind. The only link you need is a direct unfiltered link to what Hillary has to say about policy. There is no sense to your requests unless you do know how to download her speeches and interviews.
> 
> No need for diversion here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of her positions. I disagree with them.
> 
> THis is a discussion site. RW has been making threads about HIllary.
> 
> I seem to have missed the ones for discussing issues.
> 
> That is the sense of my request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be happy to discuss issues with you any time. Name any issue and we can discuss Trump vs Hillary. The economy, social policy, foreign policy.....you name it
> 
> Just not on this thread
Click to expand...


THat's a lie.

You know damn well that the issues are not on your side.

That is why you, your side, and indeed, even Hillary are running away from the issues and doing nothing except personal attacks, fear mongering and various propaganda ploys, like this Rah, Rah, circle jerk thread you have running here.

This is proved by your complete inability to show ANY threads you have started were you are celebrating Hillary's issues, plans policies and how good they will be for America.


For you.


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The wisdom of the Framers and their creation of a Constitutional Republic rather than a democracy – it’s as if they foresaw the likes of Trump, and gave us the Electoral College to safeguard citizens’ rights and protected liberties accordingly:
> 
> “Even if Donald Trump wins the popular vote for President in November, it is entirely possible — and even Constitutionally acceptable — that we could be spared from his leadership.
> 
> For that, we can thank the Electoral College.
> 
> We take for granted every four years that the Electoral College will vote accordingly to the winners of each state’s popular vote.
> 
> But there is nothing in the Constitution, federal law or electoral history saying it has to be that way. The Electoral College has the freedom to override the people’s choice — in part, to expressly stop someone like Trump from taking over.”
> 
> Here's how the Electoral College could prevent a President Trump




Only a liar or a fool would claim that Trump is whom the Founders were afraid of.


As a leftie, I guess you count as both.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see but if HRC maintains a double digit lead nationally plus double digits in Michigan and Pennsylvania, plus the fact that Dem internal polling in Va is well enough that ads are being pulled in my state with a 6 point lead,  (lots of ifs I know) then the more advertising and organizing can be sent into Georgia, Arizona, Utah, Montana and yes even Texas. Texas is closer to getting a bluish tint than ever before.
> 
> Pubs lose Texas or have to defend against the large Hispanic vote there - it will be rout city.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that much of the doubt about Clinton during the primaries was due to polling that showed Sanders defeating Trump or Cruz much more substantially than Clinton would. This big surge puts those worries all behind us now.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers have turned and Hillary is back to a big lead
> 
> The next big event is the debate in September
> 
> If Trump does not convince he is presidential, he is doomed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, a couple of months ago, well before Trump was the nominee, you started a thread claiming, that due to demographic changes that the "next Republican President has not been born yet".
> 
> 
> If you really believed what you said then, then to now claim that Trump's chances rests on his debate performance, is a lie on your part.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Are you lying now, or were you lying then?
Click to expand...

The electoral college map is why I think the next Republican President hasn't been born yet

Republicans had a good chance to beat Hillary, then they became the party of stupid and selected Trump

Trump will destroy the Hispanic vote leading to Florida, Arizona and Texas going blue.  KIlling any chance the GOP has for the White House


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see but if HRC maintains a double digit lead nationally plus double digits in Michigan and Pennsylvania, plus the fact that Dem internal polling in Va is well enough that ads are being pulled in my state with a 6 point lead,  (lots of ifs I know) then the more advertising and organizing can be sent into Georgia, Arizona, Utah, Montana and yes even Texas. Texas is closer to getting a bluish tint than ever before.
> 
> Pubs lose Texas or have to defend against the large Hispanic vote there - it will be rout city.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that much of the doubt about Clinton during the primaries was due to polling that showed Sanders defeating Trump or Cruz much more substantially than Clinton would. This big surge puts those worries all behind us now.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers have turned and Hillary is back to a big lead
> 
> The next big event is the debate in September
> 
> If Trump does not convince he is presidential, he is doomed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, a couple of months ago, well before Trump was the nominee, you started a thread claiming, that due to demographic changes that the "next Republican President has not been born yet".
> 
> 
> If you really believed what you said then, then to now claim that Trump's chances rests on his debate performance, is a lie on your part.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Are you lying now, or were you lying then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electoral college map is why I think the next Republican President hasn't been born yet
> 
> Republicans had a good chance to beat Hillary, then they became the party of stupid and selected Trump
> 
> Trump will destroy the Hispanic vote leading to Florida, Arizona and Texas going blue.  KIlling any chance the GOP has for the White House
Click to expand...



And once again you failed to address my point.


A couple of months ago, well before Trump became the Candidate, you started a thread claiming that the "next American President has not been born yet".

Because of demographics.

If you were not lying then, and I don't believe you were.

THen you cannot blame Trump for not winning now. For all the decisions that created the demographic environment you have been gloating about for years, were made decades, indeed, generations ago.

But, if you were to admit that, you would place yourself against the lefty mob, that needs to put everything, such as poor poll numbers, not on the democratic plan to win though importing minority voters, BUT TO PERSONALLY HOLD TRUMP RESPONSIBLE. 


So, we have two completely contradictory claims from you.

1. As of months ago, demographics assured a Democratic Victory.

and 

2. That Trump is personally responsible for the polls showing a Democratic Advantage.


So, which statement do you stand by and which is the Lie?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to see but if HRC maintains a double digit lead nationally plus double digits in Michigan and Pennsylvania, plus the fact that Dem internal polling in Va is well enough that ads are being pulled in my state with a 6 point lead,  (lots of ifs I know) then the more advertising and organizing can be sent into Georgia, Arizona, Utah, Montana and yes even Texas. Texas is closer to getting a bluish tint than ever before.
> 
> Pubs lose Texas or have to defend against the large Hispanic vote there - it will be rout city.
> 
> 
> My opinion is that much of the doubt about Clinton during the primaries was due to polling that showed Sanders defeating Trump or Cruz much more substantially than Clinton would. This big surge puts those worries all behind us now.
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers have turned and Hillary is back to a big lead
> 
> The next big event is the debate in September
> 
> If Trump does not convince he is presidential, he is doomed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, a couple of months ago, well before Trump was the nominee, you started a thread claiming, that due to demographic changes that the "next Republican President has not been born yet".
> 
> 
> If you really believed what you said then, then to now claim that Trump's chances rests on his debate performance, is a lie on your part.
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Are you lying now, or were you lying then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The electoral college map is why I think the next Republican President hasn't been born yet
> 
> Republicans had a good chance to beat Hillary, then they became the party of stupid and selected Trump
> 
> Trump will destroy the Hispanic vote leading to Florida, Arizona and Texas going blue.  KIlling any chance the GOP has for the White House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you failed to address my point.
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, well before Trump became the Candidate, you started a thread claiming that the "next American President has not been born yet".
> 
> Because of demographics.
> 
> If you were not lying then, and I don't believe you were.
> 
> THen you cannot blame Trump for not winning now. For all the decisions that created the demographic environment you have been gloating about for years, were made decades, indeed, generations ago.
> 
> But, if you were to admit that, you would place yourself against the lefty mob, that needs to put everything, such as poor poll numbers, not on the democratic plan to win though importing minority voters, BUT TO PERSONALLY HOLD TRUMP RESPONSIBLE.
> 
> 
> So, we have two completely contradictory claims from you.
> 
> 1. As of months ago, demographics assured a Democratic Victory.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. That Trump is personally responsible for the polls showing a Democratic Advantage.
> 
> 
> So, which statement do you stand by and which is the Lie?
Click to expand...

Neither is mutually exclusive


----------



## rightwinger

As yet another toss up state moves into the Clinton column

Virginia with 13 EV has been moved into the blue column with Hillary up +7

Electoral college now

*Hillary 247   Trump 154*

With 138 toss up votes available Trump needs to take 116 or 83%

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton +4 in Georgia
> 
> AJC poll: Hillary Clinton has slim lead over Donald Trump in Georgia | Political Insider blog
> 
> Maybe Clinton won't win Georgia, but Republicans will have to fight for it. And if the Republicans have to play defense in Georgia ... it's time for Democrats to start twisting the knife. No mercy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hard to believe
> 
> Former red states Arizona, Georgia, NC going for Hillary
Click to expand...


Hillary just took her second straight poll in Georgia ...this time +7

Hillary Clinton leads Georgia in second consecutive poll

This is the second time in less than a week a poll found Georgia — a state where a Democratic presidential candidate hasn't won since 1992 — favoring Clinton over Trump. An _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_ poll out Friday showed Clinton leading by 4 points, 44 percent to 40 percent.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump continues to bleed as the latest polls move Wisconsin from a toss up to likely Clinton

Current electoral vote

*Hillary 256
Trump 154
*
Hillary needs just 24 electoral votes out of 128 toss ups to win
Trump needs to win 91% of toss up votes to reach 270

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightwinger said:


> Trump continues to bleed as the latest polls move Wisconsin from a toss up to likely Clinton
> 
> Current electoral vote
> 
> *Hillary 256
> Trump 154
> *
> Hillary needs just 24 electoral votes out of 128 toss ups to win
> Trump needs to win 91% of toss up votes to reach 270
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House



It still amazes me that Trump is not down by 25  points with the lousy GOP convention and all the hateful and idiotic things he has said and tweeted. 

He is giving Clinton and Kaine the most wonderful opportunity to slaughter Trump and Pence in the debates. 

Hopefully the mediators call him out on all his lies like he opposed the Iraq invasion before Bush launched it and his claim that Obama founded ISIS. The man is insane.


----------



## rightwinger

If this holds, the election will be over before the first vote is cast

Clinton Surges Past 270 Electoral Votes in NBC News Battleground Map


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

rightwinger said:


> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
Click to expand...


I am going to be very bold and write that I doubt Trump win Texas. With Progressive liberal Hubs like Dallas, Houston and Austin and then calculate in Johnson there is the possibility that Trump loses Texas and will not even win New Mexico!


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to be very bold and write that I doubt Trump win Texas. With Progressive liberal Hubs like Dallas, Houston and Austin and then calculate in Johnson there is the possibility that Trump loses Texas and will not even win New Mexico!
Click to expand...


New Mexico has been blue for several elections

What is interesting about Texas is over half the population is black or Hispanic. Throw in women voters and liberals in urban areas and Texas could go blue


----------



## BIG YANK BAL 1976

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to be very bold and write that I doubt Trump win Texas. With Progressive liberal Hubs like Dallas, Houston and Austin and then calculate in Johnson there is the possibility that Trump loses Texas and will not even win New Mexico!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Mexico has been blue for several elections
> 
> What is interesting about Texas is over half the population is black or Hispanic. Throw in women voters and liberals in urban areas and Texas could go blue
Click to expand...

, New Mexico is solid safe  Blue, and will stay that way, extremely heavy Native American population and they are all Democratic, and it's heavy Hispanic population will always vote Blue, i doubt Clinton will spend much time there.. 

Texas is a different animal , Trump will probably win it , BUT it's a STRONG possibility it will be  in play come 2020, the thing is getting Hispanics to the polls, they are not as reliable voters, as Blacks, or Whites..

What's shocking to me and a lot of others, Hillary is kicking his ass in Arizona , it's been a Republican stronghold for a long time!!!


----------



## rightwinger

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to be very bold and write that I doubt Trump win Texas. With Progressive liberal Hubs like Dallas, Houston and Austin and then calculate in Johnson there is the possibility that Trump loses Texas and will not even win New Mexico!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Mexico has been blue for several elections
> 
> What is interesting about Texas is over half the population is black or Hispanic. Throw in women voters and liberals in urban areas and Texas could go blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , New Mexico is solid safe  Blue, and will stay that way, extremely heavy Native American population and they are all Democratic, and it's heavy Hispanic population will always vote Blue, i doubt Clinton will spend much time there..
> 
> Texas is a different animal , Trump will probably win it , BUT it's a STRONG possibility it will be  in play come 2020, the thing is getting Hispanics to the polls, they are not as reliable voters, as Blacks, or Whites..
> 
> What's shocking to me and a lot of others, Hillary is kicking his ass in Arizona , it's been a Republican stronghold for a long time!!!
Click to expand...


Another possible factor in Texas is the lack of an effective ground game

Normally, the Republican nominee could rely on local Republican precincts to get out the vote on his behalf. He can rely on local party officials to use their political apparatus

Trump does not have that. Neither the Bush nor the Cruz camps in Texas will support him. If polls stay as bad as they have been, there will be a low turnout of Trump supporters

Texas could be in play



x


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to be very bold and write that I doubt Trump win Texas. With Progressive liberal Hubs like Dallas, Houston and Austin and then calculate in Johnson there is the possibility that Trump loses Texas and will not even win New Mexico!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Mexico has been blue for several elections
> 
> What is interesting about Texas is over half the population is black or Hispanic. Throw in women voters and liberals in urban areas and Texas could go blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , New Mexico is solid safe  Blue, and will stay that way, extremely heavy Native American population and they are all Democratic, and it's heavy Hispanic population will always vote Blue, i doubt Clinton will spend much time there..
> 
> Texas is a different animal , Trump will probably win it , BUT it's a STRONG possibility it will be  in play come 2020, the thing is getting Hispanics to the polls, they are not as reliable voters, as Blacks, or Whites..
> 
> What's shocking to me and a lot of others, Hillary is kicking his ass in Arizona , it's been a Republican stronghold for a long time!!!
Click to expand...


Texas is a Minority-Majority state which is one major issue for Trump and he could lose this state.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG YANK BAL 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has no path to 270, unless he releases his taxes and shows up and gives solid performances in the debates which is a long shot, sorry ain't gonna happen..
> 
> CLINTON WINS 303-235, TRUMP TO WEAK FOR HER POLITICAL STRENGTH..
> 
> Sorry not enough white trash USA to elect a Fat, bloated narcissistic , ugly, homophobic, xenophobic, racist , cocksucker..
> 
> Fuck him and all of his white trash, groupies, inbreds, fanboys, don't get jealous when him and  his inbred midget clown look alike buddy Putin go get a room, after Hillary kicks his ass in the election,  my $$$ is on the Orangutan wearing the dog collar, and yelling daddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at Hillary in the 370 range with Trump giving up red states NC, AZ and Georgia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am going to be very bold and write that I doubt Trump win Texas. With Progressive liberal Hubs like Dallas, Houston and Austin and then calculate in Johnson there is the possibility that Trump loses Texas and will not even win New Mexico!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New Mexico has been blue for several elections
> 
> What is interesting about Texas is over half the population is black or Hispanic. Throw in women voters and liberals in urban areas and Texas could go blue
Click to expand...


Johnson being the former Governor of New Mexico will hurt Trump even more in New Mexico and it will also hurt Trump here in Texas because you have a decent size Libertarian voting bloc.

Add that in with the Minority and Female vote and I see Trump losing Texas...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Trump isn't losing Texas.  End of story


----------



## rightwinger

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trump isn't losing Texas.  End of story



Never say never

A normal Republican would have no chance,,,Trump is not a normal Republican


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Trump isn't losing Texas.  End of story



I  wouldn't  bet on it. 

Trump pissed off Cruz and his voters and then add in Johnson  and the fact that Texas is blue at the city level of this state and it is possible that Trump loses Texas.


----------



## rightwinger

In the latest RCP poll

*Clinton 272
Trump 154
*
As Michigan moves into the Likely Clinton column with Clinton up +6.1

With 270, needed to win, Trump can no longer win even if he takes all available toss up votes

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

Right now, if polling holds, the election will be technically over before the first votes are cast. If it is obvious that Trump has no chance at 270, will Trump voters stay home?


----------



## rightwinger

For the first time in two weeks, we have had some movement in the Electoral College Map

And for the first time.....IT IS FOR TRUMP

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Wisconsin moves from leaning Clinton to Toss up

*Clinton 262
Trump 154
*
More importantly for Trump, it moves Hillary back under 270 EVs


----------



## rightwinger

Another good day for Trump as Pennsylvania moves from "Leans Clinton" to "Toss up" status

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

*Clinton 242
Trump 154
*
Still a tough road for Trump as he needs to take 116 out of 144 toss up votes (80%) but at least Hillary has dropped below 270


----------



## rightwinger

Trump continues to make inroads in the electoral college map

*Clinton 225
Trump  154
*
Hillary has dropped 47 EVs in the last two weeks but Trump has not moved up from his 154. NH and Virginia move to tossup

Map has changed as the number of toss up states has increased

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

Bigger movement by Trump in the No Tossup Map

It has moved from

Clinton 357
Trump  181

to

*Clinton* *311
Trump* *227*

as Trump picks up FL, GA and Iowa

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

More movement in Trumps direction as Michigan moves from the Clinton column to toss-up

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

*Clinton 209
Trump 154
*
Which is about where we were on Aug 1, wiping out Hillary's gains for the month

While Clinton has moved up to 273 and then back to 209, Trump has not budged from 154
*
*


----------



## rightwinger

Major movement by Trump as he pulls almost even with Hillary
Hillary is in major freefall, dropping 73 EVs in the last ten days

*Clinton 200
Trump 164*

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

After the debate, the map is starting to turn more to Clintons favor

*Clinton 205
Trump 165*

Trump needs 105 out of 168 (62.5%) tossups to win

NH and VA have moved from tossup to Clinton


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightwinger said:


> After the debate, the map is starting to turn more to Clintons favor
> 
> *Clinton 205
> Trump 165*
> 
> Trump needs 105 out of 168 (62.5%) tossups to win
> 
> NH and VA have moved from tossup to Clinton


.

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast

Nate Silver at fivethirtyeight has Clinton's chance at winning at 75%.  Ohio and Fla are in Clinton's column in Silver's forecast model.

Trump is expected to get much less of the overall white vote than Romney.

We can start wondering if Trump withdraws from the campaign and what that would mean?


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the debate, the map is starting to turn more to Clintons favor
> 
> *Clinton 205
> Trump 165*
> 
> Trump needs 105 out of 168 (62.5%) tossups to win
> 
> NH and VA have moved from tossup to Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast
> 
> Nate Silver at fivethirtyeight has Clinton's chance at winning at 75%.  Ohio and Fla are in Clinton's column in Silver's forecast model.
> 
> Trump is expected to get much less of the overall white vote than Romney.
> 
> We can start wondering if Trump withdraws from the campaign and what that would mean?
Click to expand...


The tide is turning back towards Hillary
RCP averages will catch up in the next ten days

One thing the polls don't show is turnout. Hillary's organization and ground game is much stronger than Trumps. Expect a much larger swing to the left on Election Day


----------



## brummelben

rightwinger said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the debate, the map is starting to turn more to Clintons favor
> 
> *Clinton 205
> Trump 165*
> 
> Trump needs 105 out of 168 (62.5%) tossups to win
> 
> NH and VA have moved from tossup to Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast
> 
> Nate Silver at fivethirtyeight has Clinton's chance at winning at 75%.  Ohio and Fla are in Clinton's column in Silver's forecast model.
> 
> Trump is expected to get much less of the overall white vote than Romney.
> 
> We can start wondering if Trump withdraws from the campaign and what that would mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tide is turning back towards Hillary
> RCP averages will catch up in the next ten days
> 
> One thing the polls don't show is turnout. Hillary's organization and ground game is much stronger than Trumps. Expect a much larger swing to the left on Election Day
Click to expand...

Earlier today, I read an article on the effect of Facebook on the election. They are doing a bang up job of getting the youth both interested in the election and voting. They alone can brill several million more voters to the polls, the majority will be Democrats


----------



## saveliberty

brummelben said:


> Earlier today, I read an article on the effect of Facebook on the election. They are doing a bang up job of getting the youth both interested in the election and voting. They alone can brill several million more voters to the polls, the majority will be Democrats



The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.


----------



## brummelben

saveliberty said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today, I read an article on the effect of Facebook on the election. They are doing a bang up job of getting the youth both interested in the election and voting. They alone can brill several million more voters to the polls, the majority will be Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
Click to expand...

You wish it was so, you hope it is so, you pray it is so. But its not true. The youth vote will go to Clinton


----------



## AceRothstein

Looks like Trump is about to get schlonged.


----------



## brummelben

AceRothstein said:


> Looks like Trump is about to get schlonged.


Correctamundo- the polls aint going his way at all.


----------



## guno

NC up 6 for clinton


----------



## brummelben

guno said:


> NC up 6 for clinton


With the exception of Iowa, every state that Obama won is in the Clinton corner. There still is a chance that GA and AZ can join the party


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

brummelben said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today, I read an article on the effect of Facebook on the election. They are doing a bang up job of getting the youth both interested in the election and voting. They alone can brill several million more voters to the polls, the majority will be Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish it was so, you hope it is so, you pray it is so. But its not true. The youth vote will go to Clinton
Click to expand...

The sane vote will to go Clinton as well.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

brummelben said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> NC up 6 for clinton
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Iowa, every state that Obama won is in the Clinton corner. There still is a chance that GA and AZ can join the party
Click to expand...

Iowa, Ohio, and Maine’s Second Congressional District.

“If the election were held today” state polls give Clinton 322 EC votes.


----------



## brummelben

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> brummelben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> NC up 6 for clinton
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of Iowa, every state that Obama won is in the Clinton corner. There still is a chance that GA and AZ can join the party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iowa, Ohio, and Maine’s Second Congressional District.
> 
> “If the election were held today” state polls give Clinton 322 EC votes.
Click to expand...

538.com has Clinton leading by 2 points in Ohio


----------



## rightwinger

Next debate is Sunday

Unless Trump can recover more states will go blue


----------



## vasuderatorrent

amrchaos said:


> When did GA become a toss up state?
> 
> I think the stats governing this is not too clear.  I have to look at there methodology.
> 
> There are just too many ardent social conservatives in GA to make it a toss up!!



Hillary is campaigning pretty hard in Georgia.  If she takes Georgia then the election is over. It is part of Hillary's strategy.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

dcbl said:


> the electoral map is daunting for Trump; but I see several paths to 269 (or more)
> 
> Trump is still leading in the "enthusiasm gap" with his hardcore supporters
> 
> he has established a new floor of 40% or higher, it looks like
> 
> this election will be close



Trump winning looks more realistic than it did 4 or 5 weeks ago.  I think Trump will take Ohio, Iowa and Florida.  That's not enough.  He has to win a few weird ones.  If he does happen to lose Georgia then the election is over.  If Trump wins, he will barely get 270.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

drifter said:


> Question: Since Gary Johnson is on the Ballot in all 50 States can the Electoral also cast votes toward him?



Do you live in Colorado where marijuana is legal?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

strollingbones said:


> i am thinking with mccrory and his mess....nc will go blue....hoping....so hard....



I live in North Carolina.  The governor's race will influence the presidential race or vice versa.  If McCrory wins then Trump takes North Carolina.  If Roy Cooper wins then Hillary gets North Carolina.  I think what McCrory done was irresponsible but I don't think he did it without weighing the political potential. I think McCrory is safe.  I predict Trump will take North Carolina.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things will be clearer in a few weeks, but yeah, Trump isn't a great place right now.  Electoral vote may be closer than popular though.  I don't think it's impossible he carries Pennsylvania and Ohio, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter that Trump's campaign has basically written off New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado.  That would make it very hard to win as if those go Hillary, I don't see him carrying Wisconsin, Nevada or Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Florida and Ohio are key. Trump needs both as well as 79 additional toss up votes
Click to expand...


I predict that Trump will win Ohio and Florida but that certainly isn't enough.  However if you believe in magic there is a glimmer of hope.  Since 1972 Ohio has went to the winning candidate.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

yiostheoy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy, post: 14939341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my proposed John Dickerson soft question to Hillary:
> 
> "Are you ever going to come clean about Benghazi and tell us what really happened and let the chips fall where they may?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Questions don't get asked. Benghazi has been investigated 21 ways to Sunday. There is no there there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that Benghazi has been "investigated".
> 
> But Hillary has never spoken openly and forthcomingly about it.
> 
> You misunderstood.
Click to expand...


Nobody cares.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
Click to expand...


We are talking about the electoral map and making predictions state by state.  Want to join us in making a prediction?  Which candidate do you think will take Pennsylvania?  That seems to be the state that Trump supporters are watching.  Which candidate do you think will take Florida?


----------



## rightwinger

vasuderatorrent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things will be clearer in a few weeks, but yeah, Trump isn't a great place right now.  Electoral vote may be closer than popular though.  I don't think it's impossible he carries Pennsylvania and Ohio, but I'm hearing a lot of chatter that Trump's campaign has basically written off New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado.  That would make it very hard to win as if those go Hillary, I don't see him carrying Wisconsin, Nevada or Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, Florida and Ohio are key. Trump needs both as well as 79 additional toss up votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I predict that Trump will win Ohio and Florida but that certainly isn't enough.  However if you believe in magic there is a glimmer of hope.  Since 1972 Ohio has went to the winning candidate.
Click to expand...

Hillary will take Florida sealing her victory early

Ohio will turn blue by Election Day


----------



## Correll

vasuderatorrent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the electoral map and making predictions state by state.  Want to join us in making a prediction?  Which candidate do you think will take Pennsylvania?  That seems to be the state that Trump supporters are watching.  Which candidate do you think will take Florida?
Click to expand...




You libs are doing everything you can to distract from the issues, (deport the illegals, bring back manufacturing jobs, and stop fucking with Russia).


Focusing on the election as though it is a game, my team vs your team is part of that.

Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,

to raise the morale of your side, and to (with enough crowd support) to lower the morale of your enemies.

Meanwhile people are literally DYING from your shitty policies, 


Life Expectancy for White Americans Declines


"There have been signs for years that health and socioeconomic problems might be chipping away at improvements in longevity for parts of the U.S. population."


"Life expectancy fell for the U.S. white population in 2014 and remained flat for all population groups combined, according to data released Wednesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, "


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the electoral map and making predictions state by state.  Want to join us in making a prediction?  Which candidate do you think will take Pennsylvania?  That seems to be the state that Trump supporters are watching.  Which candidate do you think will take Florida?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You libs are doing everything you can to distract from the issues, (deport the illegals, bring back manufacturing jobs, and stop fucking with Russia).
> 
> 
> Focusing on the election as though it is a game, my team vs your team is part of that.
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> to raise the morale of your side, and to (with enough crowd support) to lower the morale of your enemies.
> 
> Meanwhile people are literally DYING from your shitty policies,
> 
> 
> Life Expectancy for White Americans Declines
> 
> 
> "There have been signs for years that health and socioeconomic problems might be chipping away at improvements in longevity for parts of the U.S. population."
> 
> 
> "Life expectancy fell for the U.S. white population in 2014 and remained flat for all population groups combined, according to data released Wednesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, "
Click to expand...


This thread is about the changing electoral college map and its impact on the November election

If you want to speak specific issues, choose another thread


----------



## strollingbones

vasuderatorrent said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am thinking with mccrory and his mess....nc will go blue....hoping....so hard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in North Carolina.  The governor's race will influence the presidential race or vice versa.  If McCrory wins then Trump takes North Carolina.  If Roy Cooper wins then Hillary gets North Carolina.  I think what McCrory done was irresponsible but I don't think he did it without weighing the political potential. I think McCrory is safe.  I predict Trump will take North Carolina.
Click to expand...


trump may take nc but cooper will be the next governor.....basketball is serious business in nc....i do not see how anyone can support mccrory at this point...


----------



## rightwinger

Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground

*Clinton 225
Trump 165
*
Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton

Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the electoral map and making predictions state by state.  Want to join us in making a prediction?  Which candidate do you think will take Pennsylvania?  That seems to be the state that Trump supporters are watching.  Which candidate do you think will take Florida?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You libs are doing everything you can to distract from the issues, (deport the illegals, bring back manufacturing jobs, and stop fucking with Russia).
> 
> 
> Focusing on the election as though it is a game, my team vs your team is part of that.
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> to raise the morale of your side, and to (with enough crowd support) to lower the morale of your enemies.
> 
> Meanwhile people are literally DYING from your shitty policies,
> 
> 
> Life Expectancy for White Americans Declines
> 
> 
> "There have been signs for years that health and socioeconomic problems might be chipping away at improvements in longevity for parts of the U.S. population."
> 
> 
> "Life expectancy fell for the U.S. white population in 2014 and remained flat for all population groups combined, according to data released Wednesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about the changing electoral college map and its impact on the November election
> 
> If you want to speak specific issues, choose another thread
Click to expand...




And I am discussing why you want to do that, and it's deeper meaning.


I am completely on topic.


Have you ever given a moment's thought to how you and yours will reverse the economic hardships that are causing the downward turn in life spans for white Americans?

Or is that just a price you are happy to pay for advancing your agenda?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump 165
> *
> Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton
> 
> Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House





Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.


Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump 165
> *
> Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton
> 
> Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.
> 
> 
> Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?
Click to expand...


Where have I demonized Trump on this thread or mongered in panic?

I am merely reporting numbers and current trends. I think I have been very fair to Mr Trump


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump 165
> *
> Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton
> 
> Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.
> 
> 
> Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I demonized Trump on this thread or mongered in panic?
> 
> I am merely reporting numbers and current trends. I think I have been very fair to Mr Trump
Click to expand...





Well played.

First you move the goal posts to try to limit the discussion to just this thread.

Then you point out the your actions, IN THIS THREAD, do not meet the first two items in my list. 


Conveniently "missing" the THIRD item on my list, ie avoidance of issues.


And then you lie about what you are doing.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump 165
> *
> Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton
> 
> Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.
> 
> 
> Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I demonized Trump on this thread or mongered in panic?
> 
> I am merely reporting numbers and current trends. I think I have been very fair to Mr Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well played.
> 
> First you move the goal posts to try to limit the discussion to just this thread.
> 
> Then you point out the your actions, IN THIS THREAD, do not meet the first two items in my list.
> 
> 
> Conveniently "missing" the THIRD item on my list, ie avoidance of issues.
> 
> 
> And then you lie about what you are doing.
Click to expand...


You are in THIS THREAD
If you have objections to my statements in other threads, take it up in THAT THREAD

This thread is not to discuss issues. It is to discuss the electoral college map


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump 165
> *
> Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton
> 
> Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.
> 
> 
> Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I demonized Trump on this thread or mongered in panic?
> 
> I am merely reporting numbers and current trends. I think I have been very fair to Mr Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well played.
> 
> First you move the goal posts to try to limit the discussion to just this thread.
> 
> Then you point out the your actions, IN THIS THREAD, do not meet the first two items in my list.
> 
> 
> Conveniently "missing" the THIRD item on my list, ie avoidance of issues.
> 
> 
> And then you lie about what you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in THIS THREAD
> If you have objections to my statements in other threads, take it up in THAT THREAD
> 
> This thread is not to discuss issues. It is to discuss the electoral college map
Click to expand...



And I am challenging your premise. This election is not a game. 

Real people are suffering. Real people are DYING, as I have linked to.

YOu have been gloating for over a year about the system of Complete Control that you lefties have built with the use of Identity Politics and by importing Third World voters so that some day you can completely and permanently marginalize and then oppress your enemies, ie half the American population.


You are radically transforming this nation for the worse. 


Have you any concern about decreasing American life spans?


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is regaining some of her lost ground
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump 165
> *
> Pennsylvania has moved from tossup to leans Clinton
> 
> Trump needs to take 105/148 (71%) of available tossup votes to win
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.
> 
> 
> Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I demonized Trump on this thread or mongered in panic?
> 
> I am merely reporting numbers and current trends. I think I have been very fair to Mr Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well played.
> 
> First you move the goal posts to try to limit the discussion to just this thread.
> 
> Then you point out the your actions, IN THIS THREAD, do not meet the first two items in my list.
> 
> 
> Conveniently "missing" the THIRD item on my list, ie avoidance of issues.
> 
> 
> And then you lie about what you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in THIS THREAD
> If you have objections to my statements in other threads, take it up in THAT THREAD
> 
> This thread is not to discuss issues. It is to discuss the electoral college map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am challenging your premise. This election is not a game.
> 
> Real people are suffering. Real people are DYING, as I have linked to.
> 
> YOu have been gloating for over a year about the system of Complete Control that you lefties have built with the use of Identity Politics and by importing Third World voters so that some day you can completely and permanently marginalize and then oppress your enemies, ie half the American population.
> 
> 
> You are radically transforming this nation for the worse.
> 
> 
> Have you any concern about decreasing American life spans?
Click to expand...


Actually, elections ARE a game

Winner take all

I am merely reporting the score and that time is running out


----------



## rightwinger

Lets go to the No Tossup Map which more accurately reflects where tossup states would go if the election were held today

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

*Clinton 322
Trump 216*

With Colorado, Nevada and NC going back into Clintons column

Note: This tally is very close to what Obama won with in 2012  (Obama 332, Romney 206)


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Correll said:


> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,



Not so.  I predicted Obama to win in 2012 but I donated money to Mitt Romney.  A prediction has no bias.  I think both candidates this time are fine.  I don't have a preference.  The Republican Party is in great hands no matter what happens in the presidential election.

Hillary is bad.  Trump is bad.  So what.  There are dozens of other threads to discuss those things.  This is a thread to discuss predictions not your favorite candidate.  I think you are totally wrong sir.

Go to 2016 Electoral Map (Interactive) and make your own prediction.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Correll said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the electoral map and making predictions state by state.  Want to join us in making a prediction?  Which candidate do you think will take Pennsylvania?  That seems to be the state that Trump supporters are watching.  Which candidate do you think will take Florida?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You libs are doing everything you can to distract from the issues, (deport the illegals, bring back manufacturing jobs, and stop fucking with Russia).
> 
> 
> Focusing on the election as though it is a game, my team vs your team is part of that.
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> to raise the morale of your side, and to (with enough crowd support) to lower the morale of your enemies.
> 
> Meanwhile people are literally DYING from your shitty policies,
> 
> 
> Life Expectancy for White Americans Declines
> 
> 
> "There have been signs for years that health and socioeconomic problems might be chipping away at improvements in longevity for parts of the U.S. population."
> 
> 
> "Life expectancy fell for the U.S. white population in 2014 and remained flat for all population groups combined, according to data released Wednesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, "
Click to expand...


I take it that you are not interested in discussing the possible outcomes of the electoral map?  Am I right?  You'd rather discuss policies?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

strollingbones said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am thinking with mccrory and his mess....nc will go blue....hoping....so hard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in North Carolina.  The governor's race will influence the presidential race or vice versa.  If McCrory wins then Trump takes North Carolina.  If Roy Cooper wins then Hillary gets North Carolina.  I think what McCrory done was irresponsible but I don't think he did it without weighing the political potential. I think McCrory is safe.  I predict Trump will take North Carolina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trump may take nc but cooper will be the next governor.....basketball is serious business in nc....i do not see how anyone can support mccrory at this point...
Click to expand...


I don't think it will be split like that.  I predict that Trump and McCrory wins.  The second most likely possibility is that Clinton and Cooper wins.  I'd be willing to bet 50 cents that it won't be split.

That stupid stunt that North Carolina Republicans pulled back in March was too ridiculous.  It's hard for me to believe that making more gay bashing legislation wasn't carefully analyzed and calculated by McCrory's strategist.  House Bill 2 was a highly controversial bill that will never be enforced.  It was obviously politically motivated.  It had nothing to do with governing the state.  

I'll publicly say that I am wrong if Cooper wins.  I just don't see it happening.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> Actually, elections ARE a game
> 
> Winner take all
> 
> I am merely reporting the score and that time is running out



Correll lives in a perfect world.  Elections are a game and humans always do what benefits them personally.  Poor Correll.  He is still a child that loves fairy tales.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

These are my updated predictions of the questionable states AKA swing states.

North Carolina - Trump
New Hampshire - 
Georgia - Trump
Utah - Trump
Arizona - Trump
Ohio - Trump
Florida - Trump
Iowa - Trump

Nevada - Clinton
Colorado - Clinton
New Mexico - Clinton
Virginia - Clinton
Pennsylvania - Clinton (I don't see why this is a swing state based upon historical data)
Michigan - Clinton
Wisconsin - Clinton
New Hampshire - Clinton


----------



## vasuderatorrent

The election is looking a lot closer than I thought.

I'm showing Hillary win 279- 259.  I think that is because I have made three bold predictions.

I'm predicting Ohio, Florida and Iowa to go to Trump.


----------



## rightwinger

vasuderatorrent said:


> These are my updated predictions of the questionable states AKA swing states.
> 
> North Carolina - Trump
> New Hampshire -
> Georgia - Trump
> Utah - Trump
> Arizona - Trump
> Ohio - Trump
> Florida - Trump
> Iowa - Trump
> 
> Nevada - Clinton
> Colorado - Clinton
> New Mexico - Clinton
> Virginia - Clinton
> Pennsylvania - Clinton (I don't see why this is a swing state based upon historical data)
> Michigan - Clinton
> Wisconsin - Clinton
> New Hampshire - Clinton


Quite optimistic for Trump

He will not take both Florida and Ohio which means he loses

NH and Iowa are doubtful for Trump


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my updated predictions of the questionable states AKA swing states.
> 
> North Carolina - Trump
> New Hampshire -
> Georgia - Trump
> Utah - Trump
> Arizona - Trump
> Ohio - Trump
> Florida - Trump
> Iowa - Trump
> 
> Nevada - Clinton
> Colorado - Clinton
> New Mexico - Clinton
> Virginia - Clinton
> Pennsylvania - Clinton (I don't see why this is a swing state based upon historical data)
> Michigan - Clinton
> Wisconsin - Clinton
> New Hampshire - Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> Quite optimistic for Trump
> 
> He will not take both Florida and Ohio which means he loses
> 
> NH and Iowa are doubtful for Trump
Click to expand...


Whoops.  I meant to put New Hampshire in the Hillary column.  It's too late to edit my post now.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your panic mongering, demonizing of Trump and half the nation, and your avoidance of the issues is working.
> 
> 
> Do you think that that half of the nation is going to forget the way they have been vilified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I demonized Trump on this thread or mongered in panic?
> 
> I am merely reporting numbers and current trends. I think I have been very fair to Mr Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well played.
> 
> First you move the goal posts to try to limit the discussion to just this thread.
> 
> Then you point out the your actions, IN THIS THREAD, do not meet the first two items in my list.
> 
> 
> Conveniently "missing" the THIRD item on my list, ie avoidance of issues.
> 
> 
> And then you lie about what you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in THIS THREAD
> If you have objections to my statements in other threads, take it up in THAT THREAD
> 
> This thread is not to discuss issues. It is to discuss the electoral college map
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am challenging your premise. This election is not a game.
> 
> Real people are suffering. Real people are DYING, as I have linked to.
> 
> YOu have been gloating for over a year about the system of Complete Control that you lefties have built with the use of Identity Politics and by importing Third World voters so that some day you can completely and permanently marginalize and then oppress your enemies, ie half the American population.
> 
> 
> You are radically transforming this nation for the worse.
> 
> 
> Have you any concern about decreasing American life spans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, elections ARE a game
> 
> Winner take all
> 
> I am merely reporting the score and that time is running out
Click to expand...





As I said, that is your purpose here. To present it as a game to get people thinking US vs Them. 


Meanwhile many of your voters are literally being KILLED by the hardships caused by the policies your side is supporting.


As I have linked to.


I have asked you if you have any concern or thoughts about addressing the drop in American lifespans caused by economic hardship, but you have dodged and avoid my question.



Because you know that a real and honest discuss, will undermine your candidate and agenda.


----------



## Correll

vasuderatorrent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  I predicted Obama to win in 2012 but I donated money to Mitt Romney.  A prediction has no bias....
Click to expand...



RW purpose here IS to have a "bias". This is an Act of Propaganda.


Rah, Rah, GO TEAM!!


Shouted lout enough to hopefully drown out the Truth, and to stampede the Mob into voting for the perceived winning side.


An emotional appeal, ie a form of Demagoguery.


----------



## Correll

vasuderatorrent said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...ask President Gore
> What matters is the Electoral Vote in which Hillary leads 202 to 154 in states heavily leaning blue or red
> There are 182 Electoral Votes up for grabs...these votes will decide the election
> 
> As of today, Trump will have to win 116 out of the 182 available votes or 64%
> 
> Hard to do when he is trailing in most battleground states
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RW, I seem to have missed all the threads you've started on HIllary and her great issues and policies.
> 
> Could I have a quick link? I hate to miss meaty discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the electoral map and making predictions state by state.  Want to join us in making a prediction?  Which candidate do you think will take Pennsylvania?  That seems to be the state that Trump supporters are watching.  Which candidate do you think will take Florida?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You libs are doing everything you can to distract from the issues, (deport the illegals, bring back manufacturing jobs, and stop fucking with Russia).
> 
> 
> Focusing on the election as though it is a game, my team vs your team is part of that.
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> to raise the morale of your side, and to (with enough crowd support) to lower the morale of your enemies.
> 
> Meanwhile people are literally DYING from your shitty policies,
> 
> 
> Life Expectancy for White Americans Declines
> 
> 
> "There have been signs for years that health and socioeconomic problems might be chipping away at improvements in longevity for parts of the U.S. population."
> 
> 
> "Life expectancy fell for the U.S. white population in 2014 and remained flat for all population groups combined, according to data released Wednesday by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it that you are not interested in discussing the possible outcomes of the electoral map?  Am I right?  You'd rather discuss policies?
Click to expand...




I want to point out that this is not a game, of US vs Them, and that jumping on the bandwagon is a good way to greatly fuck up your personal, your family, your circle of friends, your nation's, interests.


Because Hillary is supporting the status quo that is literally KILLING Americans.

As I have linked to.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  I predicted Obama to win in 2012 but I donated money to Mitt Romney.  A prediction has no bias....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW purpose here IS to have a "bias". This is an Act of Propaganda.
> 
> 
> Rah, Rah, GO TEAM!!
> 
> 
> Shouted lout enough to hopefully drown out the Truth, and to stampede the Mob into voting for the perceived winning side.
> 
> 
> An emotional appeal, ie a form of Demagoguery.
Click to expand...


Show anywhere on this thread where I have been biased

When Trump came back in the polls during September, I reported it as each new poll was released

You are the one being partisan in this thread


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sides CONSTANT, we are going to win, is no more substantial than a high school cheerleader's chant, and designed for the same purpose,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so.  I predicted Obama to win in 2012 but I donated money to Mitt Romney.  A prediction has no bias....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> RW purpose here IS to have a "bias". This is an Act of Propaganda.
> 
> 
> Rah, Rah, GO TEAM!!
> 
> 
> Shouted lout enough to hopefully drown out the Truth, and to stampede the Mob into voting for the perceived winning side.
> 
> 
> An emotional appeal, ie a form of Demagoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show anywhere on this thread where I have been biased
> 
> When Trump came back in the polls during September, I reported it as each new poll was released
> 
> You are the one being partisan in this thread
Click to expand...



Reporting on Trump's ups in the polls in the context of framing the contest as a game does not challenge my point about what you are doing, 


ie framing this as a game to distract from the issues and to encourage a mob effect on the voters, 


Anything to avoid discussing the issues.


I started a thread on a World Trade Organization report on how the European Union has been found guilty of massive subsidies to AIRBUS to the great harm to US corporation and workers. 

I included quotes from leading Europeans involved openly stating their intent to advance their economic interests by any means necessary.


That disproves both the ring wing claims that the Trade Deficit is a natural thing, or a result of Fair Competition, 


AND the lefty claims that it is because Americans are stupid and lazy.


The thread is getting almost ZERO responses. 


Trump was RIGHT!


Trump right on Trade


----------



## rightwinger

The purpose of this thread is to track changes in the electoral college map

It is needed because, as President Gore can explain, national polls are meaningless in a Presidential election

It is those little polls in each state that nobody ever heard about that accurately predict who is winning. The race will be decided in the battleground states. How each candidate is doing in those states will determine who wins


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> The purpose of this thread is to track changes in the electoral college map
> 
> It is needed because, as President Gore can explain, national polls are meaningless in a Presidential election
> 
> It is those little polls in each state that nobody ever heard about that accurately predict who is winning. The race will be decided in the battleground states. How each candidate is doing in those states will determine who wins



He's not going to get it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

saveliberty, post: 15462874 





saveliberty said:


> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.



Republicans killed themselves when they nominated the big celebrity entitled vagina grabber.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightwinger said:


> Trump continues to make inroads in the electoral college map
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump  154
> *
> Hillary has dropped 47 EVs in the last two weeks but Trump has not moved up from his 154. NH and Virginia move to tossup
> 
> Map has changed as the number of toss up states has increased
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House



Actually 'no toss ups' tell it like it is. 

This matches Nate Silver's most conservative forecast.

*Polls*
*No Toss Up States*


*322 Clinton 
Trump 216
*
270 wins it. 

Trump has a very limited path to 270.

Trump is way behind Romney's numbers on white likely voters.

I don't see how he gets more whites back. 


*
*


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, the electoral map is going to look very interesting by next Friday.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Old Rocks said:


> Well, the electoral map is going to look very interesting by next Friday.



Which states should we be watching?  What happens on Friday?


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump continues to make inroads in the electoral college map
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump  154
> *
> Hillary has dropped 47 EVs in the last two weeks but Trump has not moved up from his 154. NH and Virginia move to tossup
> 
> Map has changed as the number of toss up states has increased
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 'no toss ups' tell it like it is.
> 
> This matches Nate Silver's most conservative forecast.
> 
> *Polls*
> *No Toss Up States*
> 
> 
> *322 Clinton
> Trump 216
> *
> 270 wins it.
> 
> Trump has a very limited path to 270.
> 
> Trump is way behind Romney's numbers on white likely voters.
> 
> I don't see how he gets more whites back.
Click to expand...

That is within ten votes of Obamas margin for victory in 2012

Given Trumps recent "October surprise" we are likely to see a much larger  swing towards Hillary


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightwinger said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump continues to make inroads in the electoral college map
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump  154
> *
> Hillary has dropped 47 EVs in the last two weeks but Trump has not moved up from his 154. NH and Virginia move to tossup
> 
> Map has changed as the number of toss up states has increased
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 'no toss ups' tell it like it is.
> 
> This matches Nate Silver's most conservative forecast.
> 
> *Polls*
> *No Toss Up States*
> 
> 
> *322 Clinton
> Trump 216
> *
> 270 wins it.
> 
> Trump has a very limited path to 270.
> 
> Trump is way behind Romney's numbers on white likely voters.
> 
> I don't see how he gets more whites back.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is within ten votes of Obamas margin for victory in 2012
> 
> Given Trumps recent "October surprise" we are likely to see a much larger  swing towards Hillary
Click to expand...


There are only 15% undecideds yet? And even if Trump were to get a 50/50 split the electoral map would not change that much. I don't see him getting 10% of undecideds specifically after his wholly disastrous Friday going into the second debate.

At a Town Hall forum Trump would have to grovel to questioners and beg for forgiveness in tears from Jesus and every single grownup voter in America. But if he did that the children that love his sexist racialist bigotry will be ill prepared to deal with a self-immolated The Donald.

Those children won't bear seeing their fairytale hero begging for forgiveness for bragging about his celebrity status entitling him to grab any vagina on a non-fat female of Trump approved beauty, that he wants.

To the Trump impish followers they either believe that the ACCESS HOLLYWOOD video is a fake or as Michelle Bachman put it that was just bad boy talk so it is just a distraction from real issues.

Or as Corey Lewandowski put it - we are not electing a Sunday School Teacher so it is ok.

Why should Trump apologize? That's a sign of weakness. Maybe the Alt Right will abandon Trump too if he shows weakness.


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump continues to make inroads in the electoral college map
> 
> *Clinton 225
> Trump  154
> *
> Hillary has dropped 47 EVs in the last two weeks but Trump has not moved up from his 154. NH and Virginia move to tossup
> 
> Map has changed as the number of toss up states has increased
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually 'no toss ups' tell it like it is.
> 
> This matches Nate Silver's most conservative forecast.
> 
> *Polls*
> *No Toss Up States*
> 
> 
> *322 Clinton
> Trump 216
> *
> 270 wins it.
> 
> Trump has a very limited path to 270.
> 
> Trump is way behind Romney's numbers on white likely voters.
> 
> I don't see how he gets more whites back.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is within ten votes of Obamas margin for victory in 2012
> 
> Given Trumps recent "October surprise" we are likely to see a much larger  swing towards Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only 15% undecideds yet? And even if Trump were to get a 50/50 split the electoral map would not change that much. I don't see him getting 10% of undecideds specifically after his wholly disastrous Friday going into the second debate.
> 
> At a Town Hall forum Trump would have to grovel to questioners and beg for forgiveness in tears from Jesus and every single grownup voter in America. But if he did that the children that love his sexist racialist bigotry will be ill prepared to deal with a self-immolated The Donald.
> 
> Those children won't bear seeing their fairytale hero begging for forgiveness for bragging about his celebrity status entitling him to grab any vagina on a non-fat female of Trump approved beauty, that he wants.
> 
> To the Trump impish followers they either believe that the ACCESS HOLLYWOOD video is a fake or as Michelle Bachman put it that was just bad boy talk so it is just a distraction from real issues.
> 
> Or as Corey Lewandowski put it - we are not electing a Sunday School Teacher so it is ok.
> 
> Why should Trump apologize? That's a sign of weakness. Maybe the Alt Right will abandon Trump too if he shows weakness.
Click to expand...

The next debate will not be pretty for Trump

I thought defending his lack of paying taxes s going to be rough. But the entire debate will cover his treatment of women


----------



## Papageorgio

NotfooledbyW said:


> saveliberty, post: 15462874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans killed themselves when they nominated the big celebrity entitled vagina grabber.
Click to expand...


Republicans didn't nominate Bill Clinton.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty, post: 15462874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans killed themselves when they nominated the big celebrity entitled vagina grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't nominate Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...


And they lost


----------



## rightwinger

Stay tuned Sports Fans.....

Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Papageorgio said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty, post: 15462874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans killed themselves when they nominated the big celebrity entitled vagina grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't nominate Bill Clinton.
Click to expand...


 This election Republicans nominated Trump - a self confessed vagina grabber and proud of it. What in he hell is your point?


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty, post: 15462874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans killed themselves when they nominated the big celebrity entitled vagina grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't nominate Bill Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This election Republicans nominated Trump - a self confessed vagina grabber and proud of it. What in he hell is your point?
Click to expand...


This is going to be a major shift in the polls. The debate looks like a bloodbath for Trump


----------



## JimH52

Looking pretty bleak for the GOP, even before he proved to the world he is a heartless pervert.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls



Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?


----------



## rightwinger

vasuderatorrent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?
Click to expand...

I find it humorous that Republicans were predicting a huge October Surprise that would bring down Hillary
And we get this


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it humorous that Republicans were predicting a huge October Surprise that would bring down Hillary
> And we get this
Click to expand...


Were the banks going to collapse in October 2008?  Not June 2008.  Not February 2009.  The banks were going to collapse exactly in October 2008.  What a coincidence!!


----------



## JimH52

vasuderatorrent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?
Click to expand...


I think we have already had an October surprise, thanks to the pervert named Trump.  You don't get much sleazier than that.  He admitted and encouraged sexual assault.  Touching!

And the GOP is now stuck with him....HILARIOUS!


----------



## Papageorgio

NotfooledbyW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty, post: 15462874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats killed the youth vote when Bernie lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans killed themselves when they nominated the big celebrity entitled vagina grabber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans didn't nominate Bill Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This election Republicans nominated Trump - a self confessed vagina grabber and proud of it. What in he hell is your point?
Click to expand...


My point is partisan politics makes fools of all of us. Trump, Clinton, Clinton, Trump. Two bad choices and yet each side supports them. Pretty funny.


----------



## rightwinger

vasuderatorrent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it humorous that Republicans were predicting a huge October Surprise that would bring down Hillary
> And we get this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were the banks going to collapse in October 2008?  Not June 2008.  Not February 2009.  The banks were going to collapse exactly in October 2008.  What a coincidence!!
Click to expand...


The banks were still on the verge of collapse in March 2009


----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we have already had an October surprise, thanks to the pervert named Trump.  You don't get much sleazier than that.  He admitted and encouraged sexual assault.  Touching!
> 
> And the GOP is now stuck with him....HILARIOUS!
Click to expand...


I have to admit I was surprised
Even as bad as I looked at Trump, I was surprised he could sink this low


----------



## rightwinger

The swing has already started

*Clinton 247
Trump 165
*
Wisconsin and Michigan have moved from Toss up to Lean Clinton

The debate is tomorrow and repercussions from Trumps October surprise will make things much worse before they get better

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Papageorgio, post: 15486997 





Papageorgio said:


> My point is partisan politics makes fools of all of us. Trump, Clinton, Clinton, Trump. Two bad choices and yet each side supports them. Pretty funny.



No candidate that I voted for in my lifetime has made a fool of me. And that includes the current election.

McGovern, Carter, Carter, Mondale, Dukakis, Clinton, Clinton, Gore, Kerry, Obama, Obama, and now Clinton.

As far as I'm concerned the ones that didn't win all should have and the country would have been better off.

Of course I support my candidates. They all match my political view as close as possible.

I am very pleased with Clinton's and Obama's 16 years of Presidency. I wish like hell Gore would have won the Scotus decision. No Ignorant decision to kick the UN out and invade Iraq.

Clinton's 22 million jobs and budget surpluses impress me more than his moral failures.

So you need to know that you don't get to decide if my candidate made a fool of me. Hillary will carry Obama's 55 percent approval rating onward. She will be better than any candidate Republicans put forth.

That has nothing to do with my support of her.

Republicans put crap on the top of the ticket this year.

It's not partisan at all to oppose that joke of a candidate in Donald Trump. The only way to really oppose him is to vote for his opponent. That is what I'm doing. I am no fool.


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> Papageorgio, post: 15486997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is partisan politics makes fools of all of us. Trump, Clinton, Clinton, Trump. Two bad choices and yet each side supports them. Pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No candidate that I voted for in my lifetime has made a fool of me. And that includes the current election.
> 
> McGovern, Carter, Carter, Mondale, Dukakis, Clinton, Clinton, Gore, Kerry, Obama, Obama, and now Clinton.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the ones that didn't win all should have and the country would have been better off.
> 
> Of course I support my candidates. They all match my political view as close as possible.
> 
> I am very pleased with Clinton's and Obama's 16 years of Presidency. I wish like hell Gore would have won the Scotus decision. No Ignorant decision to kick the UN out and invade Iraq.
> 
> Clinton's 22 million jobs and budget surpluses impress me more than his moral failures.
> 
> So you need to know that you don't get to decide if my candidate made a fool of me. Hillary will carry Obama's 55 percent approval rating onward. She will be better than any candidate Republicans put forth.
> 
> That has nothing to do with my support of her.
> 
> Republicans put crap on the top of the ticket this year.
> 
> It's not partisan at all to oppose that joke of a candidate in Donald Trump. The only way to really oppose him is to vote for his opponent. That is what I'm doing. I am no fool.
Click to expand...

I have voted for both Democrats and Republicans for President 

I have never thought the candidate I didn't vote for was incapable of doing the job....until Trump


----------



## rightwinger

Changing by the hour and we haven't even had the second debat

*Clinton 256
Trump 165*

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Clinton needs 270 to win


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> Changing by the hour and we haven't even had the second debat
> 
> *Clinton 256
> Trump 165*
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton needs 270 to win



And the polls have not begun to reflect the voters reaction to his sexist rant.

I wonder how many Trump signs have come down since the tape came out.  Or are they content on letting the neighborhood know they wll vote for a pervert?


----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing by the hour and we haven't even had the second debat
> 
> *Clinton 256
> Trump 165*
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton needs 270 to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the polls have not begun to reflect the voters reaction to his sexist rant.
> 
> I wonder how many Trump signs have come down since the tape came out.  Or are they content on letting the neighborhood know they wll vote for a pervert?
Click to expand...

Trump has lost 31 votes in 24 hours and the impact of his October Surprise hasn't even set in

With the debate tomorrow, Trump will be in full collapse


----------



## Old Rocks

It is possible that George Will will get his wish, and Trump will lose all fifty states.


----------



## rightwinger

Oddest EV map I have ever seen

Looked like an early Hillary runaway by Hillary when she broke 270 in August 
Then September was all Trump as he drew even
Now, the debates and Trumps October Surprise make a Clinton landslide likely


----------



## Dr.Traveler

The electoral map will be impossible to predict before Election Day.  The reason for that is that it's likely Trump will put more and more states in play with his ongoing train wreck of a campaign faster than polls will track it.  By this morning a lot of sites had Hillary at 270+ without any toss up states.  And those polls didn't include today's bombshell or the debates.

What a crazy screwed up year this has been.  This should have been an easy GOP walk to the White House.  Heck, Trump was starting to pull even and had multiple possible maps to 270+.  Jeez.  Just jeez.


----------



## xyz

rightwinger said:


> Nationwide polls do not matter...


I once saw a list of polls, and the majority of them had only 1000-2000 people polled. Now with a population as large as the United States', this is pretty insignificant. I suppose you could place more of them in "swing states" to give a closer prediction, but still it's a pretty low number.


----------



## Old Rocks

xyz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...
> 
> 
> 
> I once saw a list of polls, and the majority of them had only 1000-2000 people polled. Now with a population as large as the United States', this is pretty insignificant. I suppose you could place more of them in "swing states" to give a closer prediction, but still it's a pretty low number.
Click to expand...

If done correctly, that is not a low number at all. You really need to take a college level course in stastitics.


----------



## rightwinger

xyz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...
> 
> 
> 
> I once saw a list of polls, and the majority of them had only 1000-2000 people polled. Now with a population as large as the United States', this is pretty insignificant. I suppose you could place more of them in "swing states" to give a closer prediction, but still it's a pretty low number.
Click to expand...

You have no understanding of statistical sampling.  That is why they give a margin of error


----------



## vasuderatorrent

JimH52 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned Sports Fans.....
> 
> Based on the "October Surprise" and a debate that is much watch TV, prepare for a major shift in the EV polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the October surprise will be?  Another $800,000,000,000 bail out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we have already had an October surprise, thanks to the pervert named Trump.  You don't get much sleazier than that.  He admitted and encouraged sexual assault.  Touching!
> 
> And the GOP is now stuck with him....HILARIOUS!
Click to expand...


Really?  Conversation that normal guys have all the time is going to alter the election?  Are you serious?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

xyz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationwide polls do not matter...
> 
> 
> 
> I once saw a list of polls, and the majority of them had only 1000-2000 people polled. Now with a population as large as the United States', this is pretty insignificant. I suppose you could place more of them in "swing states" to give a closer prediction, but still it's a pretty low number.
Click to expand...


Not one poll is exact, that is why Fivethirtyeight is the best analytical forecast I believe out there. They don't poll. They analyze mostly every scientific poll available.

They use the same models. They showed Trump so close that he could have won just before the first debate. It is a real number and demographic and news affecting the outcome crunching.

Their forecasts have been near perfect the past three presidential elections. If you believe in science you can believe their forecasts are accurate.

 The odds that Clinton wins are 4 to 1 right now.

They were almost fifty fifty a few weeks back. Then Trump killed himself in the first debate and the aftermath.

Clinton could get to nine to one odds when the current Trump debacle has played out.

Republican Officials Are Stampeding Away From Trump


----------



## NotfooledbyW

vasuderatorrent, post: 15493658 





vasuderatorrent said:


> Really? Conversation that normal guys have all the time is going to alter the election? Are you serious?



No normal guy brags about being entitled to committing sexual assault because he is a celebrity on a live microphone. If you think this is normal and ok, Hillary was right, you are deplorable and more and more Republican officials think you are?

And this will seal the deal on the election even if current EC numbers dont change much. That's because the Trump mob rule crowd is likely to continue supporting deplorable Donald. But the deplorables cannot get Trump much if any over 40% of all votes cast. The worst popular vote defeat was 37% during the Vietnam war era when a decorated WWII bomber pilot lost to Richard Nixon of Watergate fame.

Trump may lose by less than 37% thus setting a new record on the popular vote. Thus destroying all the Tea Party bull crap we have been hearing the past six years - including Obama is a Muslim not born in the USA.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

NotfooledbyW said:


> vasuderatorrent, post: 15493658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Conversation that normal guys have all the time is going to alter the election? Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No normal guy brags about being entitled to committing sexual assault because he is a celebrity on a live microphone. If you think this is normal and ok, Hillary was right, you are deplorable and more and more Republican officials think you are?
> 
> And this will seal the deal on the election even if current EC numbers dont change much. That's because the Trump mob rule crowd is likely to continue supporting deplorable Donald. But the deplorables cannot get Trump much if any over 40% of all votes cast. The worst popular vote defeat was 37% during the Vietnam war era when a decorated WWII bomber pilot lost to Richard Nixon of Watergate fame.
> 
> Trump may lose by less than 37% thus setting a new record on the popular vote. Thus destroying all the Tea Party bull crap we have been hearing the past six years - including Obama is a Muslim not born in the USA.
Click to expand...


I said talk.  I didn't say that they do these things.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

NotfooledbyW said:


> Hillary was right, you are deplorable



Obama calls Republicans bitter clingers.
Hillary calls Repbulicans deplorable.
Trump calls everybody Americans.

I'm going to vote for Hillary.  That's because Donald Trump is divorced and has no political experience.  I'm not voting for Hillary because of some dumb ass conversation that two guys had with each other.  I'm not 4 years old.


----------



## rightwinger

Dr.Traveler said:


> The electoral map will be impossible to predict before Election Day.  The reason for that is that it's likely Trump will put more and more states in play with his ongoing train wreck of a campaign faster than polls will track it.  By this morning a lot of sites had Hillary at 270+ without any toss up states.  And those polls didn't include today's bombshell or the debates.
> 
> What a crazy screwed up year this has been.  This should have been an easy GOP walk to the White House.  Heck, Trump was starting to pull even and had multiple possible maps to 270+.  Jeez.  Just jeez.


The polls don't account for a candidates ground game. Who will do the best at getting out the vote with their demographics?
By all accounts, Trump has nearly no ground game. There could be a major pull to the left that polls do not predict


----------



## rightwinger

vasuderatorrent said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was right, you are deplorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama calls Republicans bitter clingers.
> Hillary calls Repbulicans deplorable.
> Trump calls everybody Americans.
> 
> I'm going to vote for Hillary.  That's because Donald Trump is divorced and has no political experience.  I'm not voting for Hillary because of some dumb ass conversation that two guys had with each other.  I'm not 4 years old.
Click to expand...

Trump calls women fat, ugly, pigs. He has made it clear what he values in a woman
53% of the voters are women


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightwinger said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electoral map will be impossible to predict before Election Day.  The reason for that is that it's likely Trump will put more and more states in play with his ongoing train wreck of a campaign faster than polls will track it.  By this morning a lot of sites had Hillary at 270+ without any toss up states.  And those polls didn't include today's bombshell or the debates.
> 
> What a crazy screwed up year this has been.  This should have been an easy GOP walk to the White House.  Heck, Trump was starting to pull even and had multiple possible maps to 270+.  Jeez.  Just jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> The polls don't account for a candidates ground game. Who will do the best at getting out the vote with their demographics?
> By all accounts, Trump has nearly no ground game. There could be a major pull to the left that polls do not predict
Click to expand...


The is a Trump HQ listed in his web page in Florida so when a The Deplorable Donald supporter goes to the address it is a vacant lot where a building that was last used as a haunted house used to stand, now nothing but dirt. 

Good business man my ass.


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The electoral map will be impossible to predict before Election Day.  The reason for that is that it's likely Trump will put more and more states in play with his ongoing train wreck of a campaign faster than polls will track it.  By this morning a lot of sites had Hillary at 270+ without any toss up states.  And those polls didn't include today's bombshell or the debates.
> 
> What a crazy screwed up year this has been.  This should have been an easy GOP walk to the White House.  Heck, Trump was starting to pull even and had multiple possible maps to 270+.  Jeez.  Just jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> The polls don't account for a candidates ground game. Who will do the best at getting out the vote with their demographics?
> By all accounts, Trump has nearly no ground game. There could be a major pull to the left that polls do not predict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The is a Trump HQ listed in his web page in Florida so when a The Deplorable Donald supporter goes to the address it is a vacant lot where a building that was last used as a haunted house used to stand, now nothing but dirt.
> 
> Good business man my ass.
Click to expand...

The lack of an effective ground game at the top of the ticket will affect those running down ballot 

Looks like the Senate is gone....Dems an still make up ground in the House


----------



## NotfooledbyW

vasuderatorrent said:


> I said talk. I didn't say that they do these things.



Trump bragged about doing it all the time because he was entitled as a celebrity. 

That ain't just talk / and when guys are bragging about sexual aggression amongst the guys they may be lying the whole time but they sure could be telling the truth. But they are perpetuating the notion that's it's 'normal' to treat women in this way. Just talk is a problem as well. 

One guy hears a guy like Trump bragging like this and may figure he's cool enough to get away with it himself. 

Deplorable.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

rightwinger said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary was right, you are deplorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama calls Republicans bitter clingers.
> Hillary calls Repbulicans deplorable.
> Trump calls everybody Americans.
> 
> I'm going to vote for Hillary.  That's because Donald Trump is divorced and has no political experience.  I'm not voting for Hillary because of some dumb ass conversation that two guys had with each other.  I'm not 4 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump calls women fat, ugly, pigs. He has made it clear what he values in a woman
> 53% of the voters are women
Click to expand...


I'm just saying that voters are smarter than that.  There are plenty of concrete reasons to choose Hillary over Trump. You don't have to rely on Kindergarten logic to sway voters.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

NotfooledbyW said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said talk. I didn't say that they do these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump bragged about doing it all the time because he was entitled as a celebrity.
> 
> That ain't just talk / and when guys are bragging about sexual aggression amongst the guys they may be lying the whole time but they sure could be telling the truth. But they are perpetuating the notion that's it's 'normal' to treat women in this way. Just talk is a problem as well.
> 
> One guy hears a guy like Trump bragging like this and may figure he's cool enough to get away with it himself.
> 
> Deplorable.
Click to expand...


Voters aren't stupid.  I'm insulted when they are treated that way.


----------



## rightwinger

Latest map

*Clinton 260
Trump 165*

As NH goes from toss up to leans Clinton

These state polls are still not fully reflecting the October Surprise and tonight's debate. There could be a major shift by early next week


----------



## NotfooledbyW

vasuderatorrent said:


> Voters aren't stupid. I'm insulted when they are treated that way.



Treated in what way? Voters can be stupid and deplorable. It happens all the time. Trump had brought it to an epidemic proportion in this campaign.

If most Trump supporters are desirous of having a conservative appoint SCOTUS JUDGES they should have chosen a better candidate that was not likely to alienate Americans with more than a high school degree, and with conservative women and conservative churchgoers and non-white Americans and immigrants.

If Trump supporters were smart they would have realized much publicized analysis that Republicans were on a losing path if they didn't keep or start gathering in more voters from those groups.

So Trump supporters are not smart and president Hillary Rodham Clinton will be appointing Supreme Court Judges and potentially have a Democrat controlled Senate to approve them.

It's a pretty good argument that Trump supporters are indeed very stupid.

They don't know demographic reality and how to prepare for the future. They live in the present and the past blinded mostly by hate.

The youth of this country are not into that.

Trumpeteers are very stupid.


----------



## Faun

Dr.Traveler said:


> The electoral map will be impossible to predict before Election Day.  The reason for that is that it's likely Trump will put more and more states in play with his ongoing train wreck of a campaign faster than polls will track it.  By this morning a lot of sites had Hillary at 270+ without any toss up states.  And those polls didn't include today's bombshell or the debates.
> 
> What a crazy screwed up year this has been.  This should have been an easy GOP walk to the White House.  Heck, Trump was starting to pull even and had multiple possible maps to 270+.  Jeez.  Just jeez.


Hillary passes out on TV and it's still looking like she's going to win in a landslide. Crazy Donald was a flawed candidate from the gitgo. This was easily predictable.


----------



## rightwinger

Hillary is sitting at 260 and that does not include any toss ups. Trump has to run the table of toss ups

After next week, Hillary will be way over 270 and the only question will be....how big a rout will it be?


----------



## JimH52

If the wall street Hillary speech was the best Assage can muster, the Presidential race is over.  Hillary is pulling away in Florida and Pennsylvania is a lock.


----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> If the wall street Hillary speech was the best Assage can muster, the Presidential race is over.  Hillary is pulling away in Florida and Pennsylvania is a lock.


Collective yawn from the public

Let's prosecute from Republicans


----------



## rightwinger

In the no toss up map, Hillary just picked up Ohio and moves past Obamas margin in 2012
*
Clinton 340
Trump 198
*
Arizona and Iowa look next

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## sonic

This will obviously look worse for Trump after the next round of polling mid-week.  Minimally I would think AZ and GA will probabaly turn blue.


----------



## rightwinger

sonic said:


> This will obviously look worse for Trump after the next round of polling mid-week.  Minimally I would think AZ and GA will probabaly turn blue.


Hillary leads in all the swing states. Now let's see if she starts taking low hanging red states


----------



## JimH52

Trump's ground game is anemic.  He thinks his racist, crowd pleasing rallies will pull him over the finish line.  He is very, very mistaken.


----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> Trump's ground game is anemic.  He thinks his racist, crowd pleasing rallies will pull him over the finish line.  He is very, very mistaken.


The lack of a presidential ground game will hurt down ticket Republicans

Obamas effective ground game in 2008 and 2012 led to major gains down ticket


----------



## rightwinger

Finally a shift towards Trump

*Clinton 256
Trump 165*

After a week in the Leans Hillary column, NH moves to Toss up
Small victory for Trump (4 EVs) but any positive shift is good news


----------



## rightwinger

Another shift to Trump....this one significant

*Clinton 256
Trump 181
*
As Georgia moves from Tossup to Leans Trump

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## vasuderatorrent

I did think that Hillary had this in the bag.  Now I am not so sure.  The election is so volatile I'm not even comfortable guessing anymore.


----------



## JimH52

vasuderatorrent said:


> I did think that Hillary had this in the bag.  Now I am not so sure.  The election is so volatile I'm not even comfortable guessing anymore.



It ain't over till its over but

"As long as Trump has a mouth, he will lose in November."

JimH52


----------



## candycorn

vasuderatorrent said:


> I did think that Hillary had this in the bag.  Now I am not so sure.  The election is so volatile I'm not even comfortable guessing anymore.



This thing was decided in May when Kasich didn’t fill the void.  The GOP wasn’t going to win with Drumpf or Cruz.


----------



## rightwinger

And we have a shift towards Clinton in the No Tossup map

*Clinton 333
Trump 205*

As Arizona goes into the Clinton column off of todays +5% poll

Almost exactly the margin Obama won by in 2012

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

Latest map reflecting predebate polls


*Clinton 260
Trump 170*

As NH flops back in the Leans Clinton column

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Clinton only needs 10 EVs out of the 108 Tossup states votes


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> Latest map reflecting predebate polls
> 
> 
> *Clinton 260
> Trump 170*
> 
> As NH flops back in the Leans Clinton column
> 
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> Clinton only needs 10 EVs out of the 108 Tossup states votes



And Trump need....well.....100...


----------



## rightwinger

As we enter the last three weeks of the campaign, polls will become more frequent and more accurate

Current trends to watch:

TEXAS:  Yes the same Texas that Romney won by 16 percent. Latest two polls show Trump ahead by only 3% and 4%
If Texas goes blue it would mean the end of the Republicans chance to win the White House

Arizona:  Another Red State currently in the Clinton column +5% and +2%

Utah: a bastion of Republicanism throwing its support to unknown McMullin


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> As we enter the last three weeks of the campaign, polls will become more frequent and more accurate
> 
> Current trends to watch:
> 
> TEXAS:  Yes the same Texas that Romney won by 16 percent. Latest two polls show Trump ahead by only 3% and 4%
> If Texas goes blue it would mean the end of the Republicans chance to win the White House
> 
> Arizona:  Another Red State currently in the Clinton column +5% and +2%
> 
> Utah: a bastion of Republicanism throwing its support to unknown McMullin



It must be a very painful period for all the Trump supporters out there...some who are friends and family.  Sorry, but they should have seen this coming.


----------



## rightwinger

Can you imagine the embarrassment if Texas goes for Clinton?

How inept a politician do you have to be to lose a 16 point lead in TEXAS


----------



## rightwinger

Shocker

Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Can you imagine the embarrassment if Texas goes for Clinton?
> 
> How inept a politician do you have to be to lose a 16 point lead in TEXAS


That would be like California turning red. That's a yuge repudiation for a presidential candidate.


----------



## rightwinger

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the embarrassment if Texas goes for Clinton?
> 
> How inept a politician do you have to be to lose a 16 point lead in TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> That would be like California turning red. That's a yuge repudiation for a presidential candidate.
Click to expand...


38 Electoral Votes
Republicans last remaining state in the top ten


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll



 I never heard of Evan McMullin until today

Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
Click to expand...


Just another slap in the face for the GOP, who stupidly chose an orange clown for their nominee.


----------



## rightwinger

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another slap in the face for the GOP, who stupidly chose an orange clown for their nominee.
Click to expand...

Who the hell is McMillen?
Trump is so hated that Utah will go with an unknown over the GOP candidate


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like some movement

*Clinton 262
Trump 164*

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Georgia moves from Leans Trump to toss up
Indiana moves from Tossup to Leans Trump


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
Click to expand...



Yepp.

Write-up about him in this report:

Statistikhengst's  ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond: Statistikhengst's 2016 Electoral Landscape No. 1 (of 3): Clinton vs. Trump


----------



## rightwinger

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp.
> 
> Write-up about him in this report:
> 
> Statistikhengst's  ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond: Statistikhengst's 2016 Electoral Landscape No. 1 (of 3): Clinton vs. Trump
Click to expand...

Seems to be the ultimate protest candidate

Mormons in Utah are hardline Republicans
But even they think it is a sin to vote for Trump


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp.
> 
> Write-up about him in this report:
> 
> Statistikhengst's  ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond: Statistikhengst's 2016 Electoral Landscape No. 1 (of 3): Clinton vs. Trump
Click to expand...

“The eight official battlegrounds are:

Utah, Iowa, Georgia, Arizona, Ohio, Florida, North Carolina and Nevada.”

What’s remarkable to consider is that should Trump win all 8 BG states and Maine’s Second Congressional District, Clinton would still win the election with 272 EC votes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp.
> 
> Write-up about him in this report:
> 
> Statistikhengst's  ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond: Statistikhengst's 2016 Electoral Landscape No. 1 (of 3): Clinton vs. Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems to be the ultimate protest candidate
> 
> Mormons in Utah are hardline Republicans
> But even they think it is a sin to vote for Trump
Click to expand...

Trump was supposed to be the 'protest candidate.'


----------



## rightwinger

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp.
> 
> Write-up about him in this report:
> 
> Statistikhengst's  ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond: Statistikhengst's 2016 Electoral Landscape No. 1 (of 3): Clinton vs. Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “The eight official battlegrounds are:
> 
> Utah, Iowa, Georgia, Arizona, Ohio, Florida, North Carolina and Nevada.”
> 
> What’s remarkable to consider is that should Trump win all 8 BG states and Maine’s Second Congressional District, Clinton would still win the election with 272 EC votes.
Click to expand...

Republicans have hit rock bottom once Texas becomes a battleground state


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

rightwinger said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocker
> 
> Independent presidential candidate Evan McMullin leads in Utah — new poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of Evan McMullin until today
> 
> Looks like he could be the first independent candidate to win electoral votes since George Wallace in 1968
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yepp.
> 
> Write-up about him in this report:
> 
> Statistikhengst's  ELECTORAL POLITICS - 2015 and beyond: Statistikhengst's 2016 Electoral Landscape No. 1 (of 3): Clinton vs. Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “The eight official battlegrounds are:
> 
> Utah, Iowa, Georgia, Arizona, Ohio, Florida, North Carolina and Nevada.”
> 
> What’s remarkable to consider is that should Trump win all 8 BG states and Maine’s Second Congressional District, Clinton would still win the election with 272 EC votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans have hit rock bottom once Texas becomes a battleground state
Click to expand...

And they have only themselves to blame.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Gallup finds President Obama’s approval rate is now 57%, the highest it’s been in nearly four years.*


----------



## ScienceRocks

The truth facing Trump is 1. Kerry's states like Wi, Pa, Michigan are blue as the ocean is deep, 2. + NH, Maine, Co, Virginia....None of these + have been won since George w Bush in 2004. Nearly impossible now.

Well, Hillary could lose
Florida
North Carolina
Ohio
iowa
Nev

And have more electoral then George w Bush had in 2000.

Trump would have to win every fucking one of the Florida, North Carolina, Ohio, Iowa, Nevada + one of either Virgina, Co, Pa, Wi to win or all the electorals from maine(district one!) to tie.


----------



## rightwinger

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Gallup finds President Obama’s approval rate is now 57%, the highest it’s been in nearly four years.*



Kills Republicans who want to run on Hillary is four more years of Obama


----------



## rightwinger

Matthew said:


> The truth facing Trump is 1. Kerry's states like Wi, Pa, Michigan are blue as the ocean is deep, 2. + NH, Maine, Co, Virginia....None of these + have been won since George w Bush in 2004. Nearly impossible now.
> 
> Well, Hillary could lose
> Florida
> North Carolina
> Ohio
> iowa
> Nev
> 
> And have more electoral then George w Bush had in 2000.
> 
> Trump would have to win every fucking one of the Florida, North Carolina, Ohio, Iowa, Nevada + one of either Virgina, Co, Pa, Wi to win or all the electorals from maine(district one!) to tie.


With Clinton sitting at 262 solid blue EVs she only needs 8 more while Trump needs 106


----------



## rightwinger

There it goes

TEXAS goes into the Tossup states

*Clinton. 262
Trump 126*

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## ScienceRocks

Minnesota no matter what realclearpolitics says is safe Clinton....That gives her 272.


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## Faun

Matthew said:


>


Even red state *Texas* is a toss up ...


----------



## rightwinger

Matthew said:


> Minnesota no matter what realclearpolitics says is safe Clinton....That gives her 272.



Nevada looks ripe to go into the blue column also

RCP is an average of recent polls. It sometimes takes a week to catch up with trends


----------



## SingleVoyce

Matthew said:


> Minnesota no matter what realclearpolitics says is safe Clinton....That gives her 272.



Nobody's bothered to poll Minnesota in the last month so it remains "undecided" but I believe you are absolutely correct.


----------



## rightwinger

This just in

*Clinton 272
Trump 126
*
RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

As Minnesota goes into the Leans Clinton column

Puts Hillary over the magic 270 EVs and means Trump needs to take all of the Tossup states plus one state that currently is in the Clinton column. Of note:  Both Alaska whose only recent poll shows Trump +3 and Utah which shows Trump battling McMillen should be listed as tossups. Meaning Trump is sitting at *117 EVs*


----------



## former republican

rightwinger said:


> This just in
> 
> *Clinton 272
> Trump 126
> *
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> As Minnesota goes into the Leans Clinton column
> 
> Puts Hillary over the magic 270 EVs and means Trump needs to take all of the Tossup states plus one state that currently is in the Clinton column. Of note:  Both Alaska whose only recent poll shows Trump +3 and Utah which shows Trump battling McMillen should be listed as tossups. Meaning Trump is sitting at *117 EVs*



I'm not making any specific predictions except Hillary Clinton will win. We don't know by how much though, could be closer than what most of the polls suggest. Best thing to do is wait for the final results.


----------



## rightwinger

former republican said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just in
> 
> *Clinton 272
> Trump 126
> *
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House
> 
> As Minnesota goes into the Leans Clinton column
> 
> Puts Hillary over the magic 270 EVs and means Trump needs to take all of the Tossup states plus one state that currently is in the Clinton column. Of note:  Both Alaska whose only recent poll shows Trump +3 and Utah which shows Trump battling McMillen should be listed as tossups. Meaning Trump is sitting at *117 EVs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not making any specific predictions except Hillary Clinton will win. We don't know by how much though, could be closer than what most of the polls suggest. Best thing to do is wait for the final results.
Click to expand...


That's no fun

Best thing is to track trends up to the election

Current trends are moving away from Trump. A lot will depend on who does the best job at getting out the vote


----------



## rightwinger

Trump moves back from the abyss as Clinton drops back down under 270

*Clinton 252
Trump 126
*
RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Pennsylvania moved from Leans Clinton to tossup


----------



## rightwinger

As expected the map has shifted significantly


*Clinton 263
Trump 164
*
Texas  moves from tossup to Leans Trump and Pennsylvania moves from Tossup to Leans Clinton, Colorado moves from leans Clinton to Tossup

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## rightwinger

HOLY CRAP!
Doesn't get any closer than this

In the No Tossup Map

*Clinton 273
Trump 265*

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Trump needs one more state to win. But can he break the Blue Wall?


----------



## rightwinger

RCP Map

*Clinton 226
Trump  180*

Tossups 132

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House

Trump needs to win 2/3 of tossups to win


----------

